# ahhh wish I had kept mare where she was!!!!



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

I have made a huge mistake as the weather had really improved 2 weeks ago so I moved by young mare from super grazing with haylage to a field which is just mud and YO wont put hay out   so in 10 days she has lost a lot of weight so am feeding her conditioning cubes, fast fibre and haylage when she come in. Has anyone got any other ideas what to feed her??


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2013)

Assuming she's in overnight, as much hay as she can eat.


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

No she is out and there are no stables left in the yard


----------



## shannonandtay (24 March 2013)

If you're really unhappy would there be any chance of moving back?


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 March 2013)

Well that is just stupid, will yo not let you buy hay and out it out ? Can you not buy hay from him between you and put it in the field?


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?pictureid=21814&albumid=5644&dl=1364149961&thumb=1

No she says they fight! and have just heard the fields are now shut as too bad but horse living out will stay out so there will be less horses. I could move back but moved her to get her back into work as the other place was just good grazing and no facilities.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 March 2013)

Move her back!


----------



## EllenJay (24 March 2013)

Why on earth would you move from great TO to rubbish TO?


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

I have a photo I took today of her...it is in my albums but cant seem to get it on page to show you. She is well not really thin but she has lost an awful lot in 10 days.


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

To be fair I was there last summer and the fields are very good. I just moved to early I think!


----------



## zaminda (24 March 2013)

Move back. I have not had facilities for years and have managed!


----------



## Shysmum (24 March 2013)

You are the owner, you made the decision on your horse's behalf. You have to sort it out pronto. Is that not what you were expecting to hear from posting this on a forum


----------



## be positive (24 March 2013)

They will fight if they are hungry, hay or no hay, if they have enough and get their fill they soon settle, it is not fair to expect horses to be out with no hay or grass, hard feeds alone are not going to be enough to keep the weight on.


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2013)

Move.


----------



## wallykissmas (24 March 2013)

What rugs is she wearing ? Can you section an area off so whilst you are poo picking etc she can eat hay away from other horses, or bring her out of the field and tie up with a net.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?pictureid=21814&albumid=5644&dl=1364149961&thumb=1

No she says they fight! and have just heard the fields are now shut as too bad but horse living out will stay out so there will be less horses. I could move back but moved her to get her back into work as the other place was just good grazing and no facilities.
		
Click to expand...

That's ridiculous. With no grass, what are they meant to eat?
Just stand and starve?


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

she has 2 rugs on. A heavy weight with a neck and a medium weight. I have been bringing her in every day and giving her a feed and as much haylage she will eat. I could move back but this awful weather cant last can it??? If I move her I bet the sum will come out


----------



## FfionWinnie (24 March 2013)

Is not to improve for a week at least so I think you need to forget your optimistic attitude and sort something out.


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2013)

Your options are watch her starve or move her.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (24 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			You are the owner, you made the decision on your horse's behalf. You have to sort it out pronto. Is that not what you were expecting to hear from posting this on a forum 

Click to expand...

I think the owner is trying to sort it out.
Can you see any post where she has said she is not prepared to give the mare hay?

I would think that the poster was expecting some advice from posting here.
Not smartarse comments. 

Yo's and having a horse at livery can be a nightmare, and it sometimes happens that until you run up against them, you have no idea about how unreasonable they can be.

This isn't about the owner or her mare, it's verging into a welfare issue if horses are out in this weather, losing weight and the person responsible is refusing to feed them properly or allowing owners to do it.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (24 March 2013)

I would move back to the old yard, good turn out and being allowed to put food out are top priorities for me


----------



## meesha (24 March 2013)

I am astonished that any yo in this weather would not allow hay or Haylage in field.   Unfortunately if you are not allowed to put any out you can only do 2 things, first is reason with yard owner and second is leave.  Unless the grazing is good then all horse need something going through their gut to keep them warm, happy and healthy, no amount of hard feed or rugging will substitute for forage.   Feel for you OP but if it was me I would move asap


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 March 2013)

If they won't allow you to feed your horse, the YO clearly does not have the horses' welfare at the heart of their business. That for me would put me off entirely and I would still not be comfortable even in summer.


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

So you can feed the horse hardfeed but not hay...surely if they were to fight they would do so with the hard feed also???

To me its an easy choice, move.


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

I bring her into the yard to give her hard feed. It is a DIY yard that does not have many horses living out- about 6  4 in the mares field and 2 in the geldings. As I said in the summer grazing is fantastic horses are happy they all get too fat! YO is actually very nice but for some reason does not like hay in her fields! I would have got a stable to get out of trouble but as I said all full up! My mare is not a welfare case she does not have ribs showing I am doing the best I can for her.


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

I dont get it, you are worried shes lost a lot of weigh in 10 days, you cant do anything to prevent this but making excuses to stay.....


----------



## mightymammoth (24 March 2013)

be positive said:



			They will fight if they are hungry, hay or no hay, if they have enough and get their fill they soon settle, it is not fair to expect horses to be out with no hay or grass, hard feeds alone are not going to be enough to keep the weight on.
		
Click to expand...

this is it in a nutshell


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

I would have to give a months notice


----------



## pollana (24 March 2013)

Could you use another liveries stable whilst their horse is out for a few hours in the daytime to allow your girl to have some hay or are you saying the fields are now shut to the stabled horses?

Failing that is there a school/arena you could ask to use overnight and put some hay out.  I appreciate some YOs dislike hay all over the fields but if there is nothing to eat out there in this weather it is not on and maybe it just needs to be explained to your YO in a nice but firm way.

Fees wise you could think about adding some oil to your girls feeds to help her out.

We try to make the best decisions for our horses and sometimes it just does not work out but, I have to say if it was becoming a welfare issue then I can turn into a bit of a psycho owner until happy !

Good Luck


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

I just had the use of a stable in the day but now the fields have been shut until  further notice. The yard is full up with a waiting list so the YO does not have to bother or worry about my horse. I am looking around to move her but is not as easy as people make out.


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I bring her into the yard to give her hard feed. It is a DIY yard that does not have many horses living out- about 6  4 in the mares field and 2 in the geldings. As I said in the summer grazing is fantastic horses are happy they all get too fat! YO is actually very nice but for some reason does not like hay in her fields! I would have got a stable to get out of trouble but as I said all full up! My mare is not a welfare case she does not have ribs showing I am doing the best I can for her.
		
Click to expand...

It will very quickly escalate into a welfare issue... chosing facilities over basic needs op is not what owning a horse is all about.  as for bringing in and feeding hard feed, well without fibre going through your mare its inviting trouble.  can you get yo to let you fence off a section for your mare and pop hay down.  if yo is worried about hay getting trampled or  wasted there are special containers you can buy to put the hay in.


----------



## navaho (24 March 2013)

seems like the yard is over stocked. They cant expect to offer grass livery and not put hay out in the winter. If they dont want hay in the fields they need to be able to offer a stable for every horse. You need to move!


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I would have to give a months notice
		
Click to expand...

so?  Pay and move as long as you have paid your notice your horse doesn't HAVE to stay there for the period


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			No she says they fight! and have just heard the fields are now shut as too bad but horse living out will stay out so there will be less horses. I could move back but moved her to get her back into work as the other place was just good grazing and no facilities.

Click to expand...




hihosilver said:



			I just had the use of a stable in the day but now the fields have been shut until  further notice. The yard is full up with a waiting list so the YO does not have to bother or worry about my horse. I am looking around to move her but is not as easy as people make out.
		
Click to expand...


Not difficult, move her back.

Horse welfare states, access to forage/grazing is a necessity...  facilities are not


----------



## mcnaughty (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I just had the use of a stable in the day but now the fields have been shut until  further notice. The yard is full up with a waiting list so the YO does not have to bother or worry about my horse. I am looking around to move her but is not as easy as people make out.
		
Click to expand...

When you say "shut" do you mean no one goes out and no one comes in at all?  That is crazy!    Our yard has an absolutely no feed or hay in the field policy but we have good grazing and everyone has a stable whether we choose to use it or not!  In the really bad weather people bring in during the day or night and hay their horses.  The yard owner needs to be told that horses need forage and hard feed is not enough.

Best of luck OP - I know it is a bit obvious and we have all learnt from our mistakes in the past but put a list of questions together before moving next time!!

Best of luck.


----------



## wallykissmas (24 March 2013)

Seems crazy that yo is "shutting" fields but expect those that live out to not have hay ...... Bit backwards.

Have you asked yo outright what they would do, I know that isn't always the easiest of things to do but might be worth a shot if you want to stay but don't like the current situation.

At least if you leave you will know you tried instead of just walking which isn't as easy as some make out.


----------



## Sue C (24 March 2013)

be positive said:



			They will fight if they are hungry, hay or no hay, if they have enough and get their fill they soon settle, it is not fair to expect horses to be out with no hay or grass, hard feeds alone are not going to be enough to keep the weight on.
		
Click to expand...

Very true


----------



## GeorgeyGal (24 March 2013)

High colic risk if horse isn't having a constant supply of forage.


----------



## WelshD (24 March 2013)

Personally if this yard was the be all and end all I would keep paying the livery to keep my place but take the mare back to the old yard for a month or so even if they made me pay through the nose for the grazing

I know this winter has been horrible and has followed a horrid summer but this whole thing would have warning bells ringing in my head and to me is a sign of 'strange rules' to come


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Pay the one month and move back to the old yard asap. It woud be cheaper then a vet bill for ulcers/colic etc


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

She was out for 6 months in the other good field with no facilities. I moved her to get her back into work. She has had an injury and the vet now wants me to start working her again. When I moved her the field was ok. Since then we have had floods and snow and the grass has all gone. I have my niece at the same yard so was looking forward to hacking my mare out with her. Just bad luck really that the weather has been so bad. I will not let her suffer she has a good weight on her atm  just feel sorry for her out in knee deep mud.


----------



## Sue C (24 March 2013)

Being a YO our horses are in groups for winter those needing ad lib hay and fattys that dont.  Cant understand why the yard you are at wont allow hay in the field, if you all pay for it, we move where they are hayed about so ground does not get poached.  They all have a little row when hay being put out but soon settle and eat.
You should put your horses welfare first, if you move, have a list of questions you need to ask before you go.


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

So, ok....1st you are worried your horse has dropped a lot of weight in 10 days...and now you are making excuses to stay because you have an injured horse that needs rehab work.

imho if you have a horse dropping weight dramatically you are risking GI issues such as EGUS, Colic, liver/kidney issues etc. They are going to be stressed and the increase of cortisol levels in your horse will place more physical stress on him. If you rehab a horse liek this you are asking fro trouble, imho.

I think you are making excuses. Welfare should always come first. The weather is dire atm, know i dont know where you are but horses use fibre to keep themselves warm. Rugging helps but good nutrition is key. If you are depriving the horse of a *need* i.e. fibre, because of a want, then shame on you. The YO sounds crazy tbh!


----------



## Flame_ (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Just bad luck really that the weather has been so bad. I will not let her suffer she has a good weight on her atm  just feel sorry for her out in knee deep mud.
		
Click to expand...

Well not really, there's more to this than bad luck. Everyone's got the bad weather, that is bad luck, being banned from feeding the horses adequate food considering the circumstances isn't bad luck, it is a stupid rule. She will be suffering from hunger. I also think you need to move to somewhere else.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 March 2013)

I don't know any vet who would tell a client to move their horse for what your saying they need moved for. I rehabbed a blown tendon on a horse with no facilities other than stable and grazing.

Move back it's simple OP the weather is pants so how much rehabbing are you getting done right now, all the rehab I was told to do was roadwork to fitten and harden the legs, what injury has your horse had ?


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			She was out for 6 months in the other good field with no facilities. I moved her to get her back into work. She has had an injury and the vet now wants me to start working her again. When I moved her the field was ok. Since then we have had floods and snow and the grass has all gone. I have my niece at the same yard so was looking forward to hacking my mare out with her. Just bad luck really that the weather has been so bad. I will not let her suffer she has a good weight on her atm  just feel sorry for her out in knee deep mud.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but this just made me really angry..you have gone from saying you are worried as she has dropped so much weight in 10 days, to now saying you just feel sorry for her in knee deep mud - because it is easier to stay than move it seems.

If she has lost so much weight in such a short time, she is hungry, that isn't going to change is it and I cannot believe any yard owner could deprive horses of hay.  It is a basic need for horses.  None of us are having a good time of it right now, but I guarantee getting your horse into a mud ridden foodless field to get her back into work is not the priority, feeding her is!


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

No not making excuses she is very loved and I have stuck by her for 3 years and she has not wanted for anything.... never been in this position before. I posted for advice about feeding... I have made a mistake by moving her to soon and will do my best for her. I have 2 weeks off so will be able to bring her in every day on Thursday. Please don't judge me so harshly. She is happy and not a welfare case and never will be!!!!!


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Whether you mean to or not, you reaslly arent coming across great atm!

She might not have wanted for anything in the last three years, but right now she is clearly hungry and undernorished. So now she does want! The last three years do not cancel out whats happening now. Horses have evolved to be trickle feeders...that means they graze small quantities over a long period of time (usually 18-20 hours per day). So you bringing her in once or twice a day for hardfeed is going to oevrload her system in the short term and leave without food for long periods of time. You are risking EGUS and the shock could cause Colic.

Ive been up the vets a lot resently, there are a LOT of colic cases due to horses being cold and no nutrition in the grass....two have died in the last 12 hours. It is so incredibly sad but you are risking your horses health...this isnt about you nor who you might upset...this is about a hroses welfare...


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

You have obviously not seen the photo of her!!!!


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Doesnt matter...sudden and significant weightloss is due to starvation or illness. It is healthier and safer for sustained weightloss to occur over a longer period of time with a balanced diet and regular exercise. Withholding feed or not allowing appropriate access to forage will cause a whole number of issues and place a lot of stress on the horses body, heart etc

But then, you are not going to listen, you just want a fight for justify what you are doing, which in my opinion is wrong, and i will say so.


----------



## Shysmum (24 March 2013)

OP, you aren't getting an easy ride as this is a tough, say-it-as-it-is forum, where horse welfare is all that is important. 

If i had made your mistake ?  Stuff the month's notice !  I would have my horse back where he was able to feed properly, even if I had to go on the game for a month ( or perhaps a year...) to pay for it.   I kid you not.

EDIT - make that three years with a lot of IOU's..


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

YAWN


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

Well, there is a mature response....please don't come on here wanting pity or advice again.  I doubt you will get either.


----------



## meesha (24 March 2013)

Just a thought op, put the ball in your yard owners court, approach her nicely and ask how she would like forage fed, don't mention the fact its not allowed in the fields just ask her how she would like you to feed it as your horse needs extra due to weather!.   If she states you cannot feed then I would very nicely state that you will have to move yards with immediate effect for the welfare of your horse and therefore won't be able to give months notice (make sure u have somewhere to go first) Good luck.


----------



## Shysmum (24 March 2013)

Another one bites the dust - POOF !


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Troll anyone?


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Well, there is a mature response....please don't come on here wanting pity or advice again.  I doubt you will get either.
		
Click to expand...

I hav'nt got either though have I !!!!


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

We have given you plenty of advice, its just i dont think its the advice you wanted....


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

I really don't understand people like that


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I hav'nt got either though have I !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes you did, you got plenty, you are just blind to all but those who say "aww there there poor horse owner how awful, stick it out and make your horse go without just so you don't have to move or pay a month's notice"...


----------



## Shysmum (24 March 2013)

well ladies, nothing more can be done - advice has not gone down too well.

nothing more to be done here, move along now...


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			well ladies, nothing more can be done - advice has not gone down too well.

nothing more to be done here, move along now...
		
Click to expand...

aye aye c'ptain


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

ADVICE!!!!!! mmm from about 2 people the rest have been scaremongers re colic and stuff!!! honestly to think I rescued her from Ireland in such a worse state destined for meat.... and yes I feel bad but I am bringing her in every day and feeding her and she has 2 rugs on and she has been out for 2 years in the best grazing I was advised to pts but have kept her and was thrilled to be able to be working her again. She is one lucky mare!!!!


----------



## zigzag (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			ADVICE!!!!!! mmm from about 2 people the rest have been scaremongers re colic and stuff!!! honestly to think I rescued her from Ireland in such a worse state destined for meat.... and yes I feel bad but I am bringing her in every day and feeding her and she has 2 rugs on and she has been out for 2 years in the best grazing I was advised to pts but have kept her and was thrilled to be able to be working her again. She is one lucky mare!!!!
		
Click to expand...

How long is she in for during the day? Where are you putting her?


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2013)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			ADVICE!!!!!! mmm from about 2 people the rest have been scaremongers re colic and stuff!!! honestly to think I rescued her from Ireland in such a worse state destined for meat.... and yes I feel bad but I am bringing her in every day and feeding her and she has 2 rugs on and she has been out for 2 years in the best grazing I was advised to pts but have kept her and was thrilled to be able to be working her again. She is one lucky mare!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. 

Not scare mongering but good advice....either take it or leave it, i suspect you'll do the latter.


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

I am bringing her in for about 2 hours a day. I  long rein her and then feed her haylage and feed her.


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

The fact she is going without food less than when you got her does not make going without proper food ok!  Does she stand in the field hungry and losing weight thankful that she is at least not back in Ireland? No...


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

So in theory she spends about 1.5 hours out of 24 eating quality feed if you longrein her for 1/2 an hour...


----------



## be positive (24 March 2013)

What would the YO do if the field was properly covered in deep snow? not trying to be difficult but surely then hay could be put out as the yard is overstocked and there are more horses than stables, so what is different now when there is no grass the others must also be losing weight, I find it ridiculous that there are such daft rules with no thoughts to the welfare of the livery horses.


----------



## zigzag (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I am bringing her in for about 2 hours a day. I  long rein her and then feed her haylage and feed her.
		
Click to expand...

So she is eating food for less than 2 hours a day?  , she is starving and lost weight and you are working her? Horses are supposed to be constantly grazing/eating hay for 18 hours a day.


----------



## Elsiecat (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			ADVICE!!!!!! mmm from about 2 people the rest have been scaremongers re colic and stuff!!! honestly to think I rescued her from Ireland in such a worse state destined for meat.... and yes I feel bad but I am bringing her in every day and feeding her and she has 2 rugs on and she has been out for 2 years in the best grazing I was advised to pts but have kept her and was thrilled to be able to be working her again. She is one lucky mare!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Troll! I hope


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 March 2013)

So how long are ou long lining her for?

If say half an hour, then say 20mins to eat a feed so she's getting as much haylege as she can eat in just over an hour. That's not going to sustain her in a bare paddock OP.

You asked what to do people are telling you what to do.


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Oh dear. 

Not scare mongering but good advice....either take it or leave it, i suspect you'll do the latter.
		
Click to expand...

look at the photo of her!!!!


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

long reining for 5/10 mins only


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			look at the photo of her!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have, and you said shes dropped a lot of weight in 10 days. There really is no need to shout i can read. 

If she dropped any more i would be concerned.


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

I would be letting her eat for that ten minutes if her nutrition time is so ridiculously limited..not working her


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

I dispair really.....if shes losing weigh why are you working her? I am sure the vets would not be so keen to work her if you explained she is hardly grazing for any real length of time and is losing weight. Shes already demonstarted shes burning calories to keep warm, and you are burning more working her...i would be worried about her going into ketoacidosis if this continues...


----------



## Littlelegs (24 March 2013)

So, let's say a miracle happens & the fields are knee deep grazing tomorrow. What's she going to eat next winter when there's no grass & no hay again? It's really very simple op. The yard doesn't meet your horses needs (i.e. the need to eat) so move. And this time when you move, perhaps find out beforehand whether the yard is suitable.


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I dispair really.....if shes losing weigh why are you working her? I am sure the vets would not be so keen to work her if you explained she is hardly grazing for any real length of time and is losing weight. Shes already demonstarted shes burning calories to keep warm, and you are burning more working her...i would be worried about her going into ketoacidosis if this continues...
		
Click to expand...

Now that tells me you do not know what you are talking about. I have a hons degree in Equine Science. Do NOT insult my intelligence.


----------



## Elsiecat (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Now that tells me you do not know what you are talking about. I have a hons degree in Equine Science. Do NOT insult my intelligence.
		
Click to expand...

You can have all the degrees you like, its still apparent you possess no common sense!


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

OP you may have a degree but you don't seem to be able to put your knowledge into practice..thereby making it worthless


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Now that tells me you do not know what you are talking about. I have a hons degree in Equine Science. Do NOT insult my intelligence.
		
Click to expand...

So do i.....I have a BSC(hons) in the same degree and also quaifications in nutrition


----------



## Zero00000 (24 March 2013)

Shut up whingeing and get on with it then!

You clearly think what she is receiving is adequate, or you would have moved her regardless of a months notice, 

If my horses were losing weight dramatically, they be moved, i couldn't care for working them if they were losing weight, id like a horse to work at the end of it, not a sick/dead one!

Those knee deep mud fields will turn into perfect lush grass as soon as the suns out 

Give me strength!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 March 2013)

Guys you know what TROLL!!!!!

OP Do what you want you will anyways, the only one that will suffer is your poor mare, it doesn't matter what you rescued her from if your not helping her now.


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I dispair really.....if shes losing weigh why are you working her? I am sure the vets would not be so keen to work her if you explained she is hardly grazing for any real length of time and is losing weight. Shes already demonstarted shes burning calories to keep warm, and you are burning more working her...i would be worried about her going into ketoacidosis if this continues...
		
Click to expand...

well then you should know that she would never go into ketoacidosis...stop scaremongering!!!!!


----------



## be positive (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Now that tells me you do not know what you are talking about. I have a hons degree in Equine Science. Do NOT insult my intelligence.
		
Click to expand...

Well in that case you should know the risks you are continuing to subject her to, colic being the most likely, lack of food for 22 hours then stuffing herself for an hour or two, the best way to get impacted colic, little and often or trickle feeding is how horses should be fed.
You stated in your OP that she was losing weight and it was obvious in just 10 days now you get offended by people making comments that insult your intelligence


----------



## Love (24 March 2013)

Wow OP... Is this for real?! You say she's not a welfare case because she looks ok. Surely having no access to forage counts...? If you really care for this horse and really do have that degree then you will KNOW that the "scaremongering" as you called it is the reality of the case. Horses can colic for the smallest of reasons and yes, it can kill. You need to sort this out before you mare suffers even more. It's ridiculous. 

Rant over.


----------



## platypus (24 March 2013)

Im sorry Op just looking back over your threads and this was one of them
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=586203 
And now you are doing the exact same, you are obviously aware of the risks


----------



## mandwhy (24 March 2013)

meesha said:



			Just a thought op, put the ball in your yard owners court, approach her nicely and ask how she would like forage fed, don't mention the fact its not allowed in the fields just ask her how she would like you to feed it as your horse needs extra due to weather!.   If she states you cannot feed then I would very nicely state that you will have to move yards with immediate effect for the welfare of your horse and therefore won't be able to give months notice (make sure u have somewhere to go first) Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this is what I would do. Use your best charm offensive and nicely explain (well, remind as I am sure she know deep down) that if yours or any of the horses have to go for long periods without food then they will lose weight and possibly colic, imply that this will be her fault and that she needs to change her ways. It makes me SO ANGRY that someone would not allow hay in their fields because it won't look pretty. Jesus, what do they expect, plus if its a knee deep bog anyway is a bit of hay going to make it any worse?

If she didn't adapt I would leave without notice, just because. She can stuff her facilities I would sooner drive further afield to find somewhere that offered both.


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

OP you dont sound very experienced tbh and very young...


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

mandwhy said:



			Yes, this is what I would do. Use your best charm offensive and nicely explain (well, remind as I am sure she know deep down) that if yours or any of the horses have to go for long periods without food then they will lose weight and possibly colic, imply that this will be her fault and that she needs to change her ways. It makes me SO ANGRY that someone would not allow hay in their fields because it won't look pretty. Jesus, what do they expect, plus if its a knee deep bog anyway is a bit of hay going to make it any worse?

If she didn't adapt I would leave without notice, just because. She can stuff her facilities I would sooner drive further afield to find somewhere that offered both.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice I will try this tomorrow and let you know what happens


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			ADVICE!!!!!! mmm from about 2 people the rest have been scaremongers re colic and stuff!!! honestly to think I rescued her from Ireland in such a worse state destined for meat.... and yes I feel bad but I am bringing her in every day and feeding her and she has 2 rugs on and she has been out for 2 years in the best grazing I was advised to pts but have kept her and was thrilled to be able to be working her again. She is one lucky mare!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Op with the best will in the world grow up!  I gave advice to section off, feed hay and stay or go... The far preferable option... Near as damn it every one on here has given advice to leave.  No one is scaremongering... What the hell do you think a horses tummy is designed to process?  What on earth do you think is going to happen to a horse purely fed on high calorie (probably sugar and starch packed feed)?  You say all horses are to be kept in and that means there is no stable during the day or night now for your horse... Now you say that she will be in at day. You say you could move back, then you say finding somewhere isn't easy, you say you horses welfare is paramount, then you say facilities are most important, you say it's coming back from an injury... Lets hope in a field full of slippery mud with other hungry horses it doesn't get another one!

The advice is Simple and straight forward, move if yo will not let you section off your horse and provide forage.  I assume you are paying grass livery since you do not have a stable.... Well then she has to provide that and in the absence of actual grass, she needs to provide forage.

It is quite clear to everyone on here you do not want to move her, even if you stick it out, do you know the effects on the body caused by starvation, starvation doesn't mean a skinny horse, it means when it's malnourished and certainly your horse will be.  I also suggest you look at the effects and dangerous implications of not feeding forage before you call people scaremongers.

Seems to me you are not liking what you hear and are coming up with a load of *insert your own word* to make it seem not so dire, and more acceptable.


Bottom line you know what your horse is being subjected to by YO and you (in your compliance) is completely wrong, otherwise you would not have posted on here.  Oh, and if your title says you think you made a mistake and everyone else is agreeing... Generally that means you have!


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			OP you dont sound very experienced tbh and very young...
		
Click to expand...

No not young but thanks anyhow and yes am very experienced.


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			No not young but thanks anyhow and yes am very experienced.

Click to expand...

proof is in the pudding....so if you are not young, then how come you are so immature?


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Op with the best will in the world grow up!  I gave advice to section off, feed hay and stay or go... The far preferable option... Near as damn it every one on here has given advice to leave.  No one is scaremongering... What the hell do you think a horses tummy is designed to process?  What on earth do you think is going to happen to a horse purely fed on high calorie (probably sugar and starch packed feed)?  You say all horses are to be kept in and that means there is no stable during the day or night now for your horse... Now you say that she will be in at day. You say you could move back, then you say finding somewhere isn't easy, you say you horses welfare is paramount, then you say facilities are most important, you say it's coming back from an injury... Lets hope in a field full of slippery mud with other hungry horses it doesn't get another one!

The advice is Simple and straight forward, move if yo will not let you section off your horse and provide forage.  I assume you are paying grass livery since you do not have a stable.... Well then she has to provide that and in the absence of actual grass, she needs to provide forage.

It is quite clear to everyone on here you do not want to move her, even if you stick it out, do you know the effects on the body caused by starvation, starvation doesn't mean a skinny horse, it means when it's malnourished and certainly your horse will be.  I also suggest you look at the effects and dangerous implications of not feeding forage before you call people scaremongers.

Seems to me you are not liking what you hear and are coming up with a load of *insert your own word* to make it seem not so dire, and more acceptable.


Bottom line you know what your horse is being subjected to by YO and you (in your compliance) is completely wrong, otherwise you would not have posted on here.  Oh, and if your title says you think you made a mistake and everyone else is agreeing... Generally that means you have!
		
Click to expand...

No I mean I will tie her up with a haynet and feed not bring her in to a stable


----------



## florette (24 March 2013)

I'm normally just a lurker on here, but, are you quite mad?  I can't believe anyone could/would leave a horse with nothing to eat for 22 hours a day??


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Now that tells me you do not know what you are talking about. I have a hons degree in Equine Science. Do NOT insult my intelligence.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know they were giving them out in Christmas crackers last year... Do you think they will be giving hons degrees in equine science out with Christmas crackers this year or do you reckon it will be a different subject... Perhaps forensic science?


----------



## Love (24 March 2013)

Give up girls, we're fighting a lost cause.


----------



## Tinypony (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			No I mean I will tie her up with a haynet and feed not bring her in to a stable
		
Click to expand...

Not enough.  I have three living out 24/7 and they can only do it and stay well because they get as much hay as they need to eat when the grass goes and the weather is bad.

I think we're wasting our breath aren't we?  (Experience means just that - they've had some sort of experience, it doesn't equal somebody knowing how to do things well).


----------



## Littlelegs (24 March 2013)

I have some nice fluffy advice. There's now a new magic supplement, feeding one scoop completely over turns the mental & physical need for forage. Available from www.whatoneartharesomeownerson.com. Hope that helps, (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I can see hay might cause a problem. However he had lost a lot of weight as well. I would not travel a horse for this long again without hay. I just don't think it fair. He passed a 5 stage before....no sign of any ulcers. Now I have to put him through starving again for 24 hours to be scoped and expense of gastroguard... He is of course insured.
		
Click to expand...

Taken from and other thread by op...

But you would subject your horse to 22 hrs without forage... You are a genius!


----------



## Tinypony (24 March 2013)

Yesterday:
"I am unable to feed hay atm as YO thinks horses fight over it when living out there is no grass just mud but my ISH mare is doing well. I am feeding her fast fibre and nuts and she looks well. She has dropped off a bit this week as it has been so cold. I have only been doing this though for a month prior to this she had good grass and haylage. I moved her so I would have a school and jumps but I think I defo jumped the gun and should have waited another month."
Rapid deterioration in mare overnight.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 March 2013)

OP seriously are you honestly for real or are you on a wind up. You have a negative answer for everything practical, a nasty answer for anything questioning you, so really tell us, 

WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM THIS THREAD? 

All it seems you want is for people to say just hang on it will be fine the grass will put the weight back on her, continue to work her, encourage her to scoff as much food in a short space of time, and exacerbate her ulcers as it will all be ok once the rain and snow stops 

There did I get it right????


----------



## Star_Chaser (24 March 2013)

I haven't read through everything on here its a long thread but given your opening post and subsequent advice that has been given if your not prepared to take it then I can't see why you would ask in the first place.

My horse I'd be moving back to where you could feed hay ad lib even if the fields are usually good they won't be this year we've had shocking whether and it will take a while for them to recover as and when we get some decent weather and if the damage is repaired with reseeding/resting for some.  Lots of people I know are very worried about the damage to their fields.


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

There are words that I would like to use that would undoubtedly describe op to a t but I would 100% be given a holiday.

I would just like to point out op that HHO is a controversial forum, often with many different opinions, even when a heated topic is discussed there are generally a number of people jumping to defend posters or when there is a minority opinion it is still held by more than one poster.

Never seen a thread until now where no one could and would ever agree with you or defend a poster.  Congrats on a HHO first.

Lets just hope that at the end of it you still have a mare to use with those nice fancy facilities.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 March 2013)

OP, out of pure interest, how old is your mare?


----------



## ELFSBELLS (24 March 2013)

You have had plenty of good advice on here, you say you are experienced, I beg to differ, you would in all honesty not allow your horse to go without fibre for the best part of 24 hrs, please heed the advise you have been given for the sake of your horse, with or without this awful weather ( with no grass ) you have a duty of care as the owner to provide for your horse, your YO sounds like a mental case, MOVE !!


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			OP, out of pure interest, how old is your mare?
		
Click to expand...

5 I think....


----------



## platypus (24 March 2013)

Also im guessing you aren't also keeping your mare alone..so therefore must be other horses living out 24/7 aswell due to the field being 'shut' what are they eating? Do their owners agree with YO rules?


----------



## Moomin1 (24 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			5 I think....
		
Click to expand...

Oh right, thanks.

Just she looks very bum high in the photo that's all.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (24 March 2013)

Is this the same horse that had ulcers??? Just that in that post the horse is a he & in this one a mare????


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh right, thanks.

Just she looks very bum high in the photo that's all.
		
Click to expand...


Lol, perhaps op can give it a bale of hay to stand on


----------



## Queenbee (25 March 2013)

Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			Is this the same horse that had ulcers??? Just that in that post the horse is a he & in this one a mare????

Click to expand...

Not sure... May be the one who had a fractured neck... Maybe both, probably will have ulcers before long anyway poor wee thing.  Still, the yard has jumps and a school and everyfink... Except for grass - or forage (but that's no biggie)

Right... Leaving now!


----------



## Moomin1 (25 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Now that tells me you do not know what you are talking about. I have a hons degree in Equine Science. Do NOT insult my intelligence.
		
Click to expand...

I have a degree in Equine Science.

It was the most worthless degree imaginable.

On a plus note, I partied like an animal!! It was great fun!


----------



## Delicious_D (25 March 2013)

The parties at uni were great  the degree is useless but having a degree helped me get into my chosen job. 

So i think we can all safely assume OP is telling a few porkies?


----------



## Queenbee (25 March 2013)

Uni was epic!  I was a demon monster partier - I loved uni


----------



## Delicious_D (25 March 2013)

I miss that part of uni


----------



## estrella-pequena (25 March 2013)

Normally a lurker but couldn't read and run. 

Reading your other thread "Why do people travel horses on long journeys without hay??", I'm a bit perplexed as to how your thought processes seem to have suffered a complete and utter U-turn. From _"I think if you read all the latest research on ulcers they can form quickly and vets say the worst thing to do now is to starve them of high fibre. I have just bought some Dengie healthy tummy so am going to try this. In the light of this new research I think the long journey transporters need to re-think their policies."_ to this. 
You are aware this situation is much worse... right?  The horse who travelled was only without forage for 7 hours on a single occasion, not 22 and repeatedly.

Forget the transporters' policies, I think yours may be in need of a touch-up.


----------



## Rollin (25 March 2013)

Personally I don't let my horses go for more than 4-5 hours without forage.  Even those who are good doers.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 March 2013)

I have just read this thread and although I never ever allow forage in the field I find it incredible that any YOer can offer turnout only livery at this time of year without making arrangements for forage.
OP move your horse the grass won't be here until at least mid April  if it's loosing wieght you need to do something.


----------



## hihosilver (25 March 2013)

I am looking for suitable grazing atm. I would move her back to where she was but it is for long term only 6 months or more. She has a halfway check at Liphook vets in June after long reining and sitting on her gently. All the fields near me are in the same condition with no grass so looking for one that has hay given as well as a school as she has been out of work for a year and think a school will be safer for her. I was only asking if I could feed her better to help her!!!!!!!! not looking for world war 3


----------



## zippo (25 March 2013)

Well,I haven't read through all the "Bull Dust" that has been posted BUT surely any one would think that the Owner,before moving their horse,might enquire,what time dinner was served and what was on the menu.


----------



## MaHats (25 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I am looking for suitable grazing atm. I would move her back to where she was but it is for long term only 6 months or more. She has a halfway check at Liphook vets in June after long reining and sitting on her gently. All the fields near me are in the same condition with no grass so looking for one that has hay given as well as a school as she has been out of work for a year and think a school will be safer for her. I was only asking if I could feed her better to help her!!!!!!!! not looking for world war 3
		
Click to expand...

*I was only asking if I could feed her better to help her!!!!!!!! not looking for world war 3*

Help her???  If she needs help, the owner needs to do something, and that is you.

You need to solve the problem now in order to avoid further neglect.  If your horse has access to food for only 2 hours per day, I think that is neglect.  And if you cannot convince the YO that your horse needs food, find one that will allow you to feed your horse properly, NOW, do it now!  Sorry to be direct.


----------



## Amymay (25 March 2013)

MaHats said:



*I was only asking if I could feed her better to help her!!!!!!!! not looking for world war 3*

Help her???  If she needs help, the owner needs to do something, and that is you.

You need to solve the problem now in order to avoid further neglect.  If your horse has access to food for only 2 hours per day, I think that is neglect.  And if you cannot convince the YO that your horse needs food, find one that will allow you to feed your horse properly, NOW, do it now!  Sorry to be direct.
		
Click to expand...

Really well said MaHats.


----------



## Natch (25 March 2013)

Any chance we could avoid hating the degree and go with hating the person who managed to come away from 3 years of studying horse biology and apparently thinks 22 hours a day without food is not an urgent welfare issue for a horse? OP is not a typical example of an equine science graduate. Just sayin


----------



## Delicious_D (25 March 2013)

Agree 100% ^^


----------



## CBFan (25 March 2013)

If I were in your situation, the very least I would be doing is bringing her onto the yard both ends of the day for a good hour or two and letting her stuff herself silly on hay. I would stand with my boy for several hours an evening if I had to, just so that he could get his fill. If she's good to stand tied on the yard, perhaps one of the other liveries could bring her in for you while they are there so she gets to eat for that bit longer? Or you could do a rota with one or two of the other liveries so that you're not all stood around for hours on end...

Feed wise, you should be feeding high fibre all the way - speedi-beet, graze-on and add some linseed of weightgain and condition. This weather is only temporary but I really can't understand a yard owner allowing grass livery but not allowing hay in the field.

I have found myself in a similar situation before and found myself sneaking to the field under the cover of darkness to put a few sections of hay out - enough to fill their bellies but not so much that there was evidence left in the morning... placed well up the field, out of sight... desperate times called for desperate measures...


----------



## Elsbells (25 March 2013)

I'd be feeding in the field and tough titties on the yard owner I'm afraid, it's a welfare issue first and Formost!!


----------



## smellsofhorse (25 March 2013)

Our yard owner Whw is a farmer will not allow us to put  hay out.
But ours come on at night in the winter and there is still enough grass. Not loads but winter  pickings.

If my horse was literally starving then I would move.

Remember though some of the weight loss may be due to the stress of the move etc.


----------



## Elsbells (25 March 2013)

I'd be feeding in the field and. Tough titties on the yard owner I'm afraid.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (25 March 2013)

Sorry but I think it's crazy to expect a horse to survive on an hour or two of forage intake a day especially in this weather. You need to move or make the yard owner see sense. What do the other owners on grass livery have to say about the situation and what do their horses look like?!


----------



## CBFan (25 March 2013)

Irishbabygirl said:



			Sorry but I think it's crazy to expect a horse to survive on an hour or two of forage intake a day especially in this weather.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't recomend it either but it's a darn sight better than it getting absolutely nothing, given that the OP seems unable to move her immediately.


----------



## Natch (25 March 2013)

I think the word is unwilling, not unable.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 March 2013)

Haven't read all the reply's, gave up after p.7, is OP's horse still without forage ? Its really disturbing that this horse is left even for 24 hours in conditions like this.
 If you cannot move today, either borrow a stable during the day or you or a friend take time off work and stand with her on the yard while she eats.
 This is not acceptable.


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 March 2013)

When I bought my current horse (7 years ago) I moved along with two friends to a brand new yard that had opened up. Lovely set up no expense spared but the owner was a dairy farmer who diversified. Cows winter in the barn so fields stayed nice, she thought horses could stay in 24/7 all through the winter too so the fields wouldn't get poached. We moved in in the May and when I heard of her plans in the Sept I handed my notice in and left ten days later. 
The two friends that stayed had colic after colic after colic. One had owned her horse for 16 years and it had never suffered from colic before. They were allowed out on the tracks between the fields (hard standing) for two hrs a day but no hay / haylage was allowed as 'it made a mess'
Both mates moved back to previous yards, all year turnout and hay in fields and haven't suffered colic since.

For such big animals they are very very fragile.

OP I know it's not easy to find a yard just like that (a mate has just spent 6 months looking in a very horsey area) but any grass that is going to come through will be eaten straight away, this spring / summer is going to be very testing grazing wise unless the weather changes pdq


----------



## Clodagh (25 March 2013)

OP - you 'saved' her from going for meat, do you know what, she would have been better off in a Tesco ready meal, poor thing.


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

What update op? Have you now moved the horse?


----------



## Ladyinred (26 March 2013)

So, in a nutshell, OP moved horse for her own convenience and now the horse is suffering? Bet horse didn't care about the lack of facilities at previous yard, but bet he/she cares about a rumbling empty belly in all this cold.

Selfish? Heck, yes.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			YAWN
		
Click to expand...

This seems to sum up OP's attitude. Having a degree in equine science doesn't automatically equal good horse care, (unfortunately).

You KNOW the horse needs more forage.

You KNOW that trying to stuff enough food in the space of an hour to cover a 24 hr period won't work.

You KNOW the horse has dropped weight and has suddenly gone from ad lib to ad nothing.

And yet, you yawn instead of getting the horse loaded and moved.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (26 March 2013)

Wait, what? I thought this was a thread about no hay allowed in field during the day. Not saying I agree with that but I only just now realised its no hay in the fields and your mare lives out 24/7. 

I fail to see the problem, move. You should have moved back to the other place from day 1. Never mind about the good weather and you needed facilities. You knowingly put your mare in a position of having no access to grazing. Inexcusable. Why can't you move back to the old yard for a bit. While your getting yourself together your mare would appreciate access to any forage at this stage. Screw the facilities. As in arena for getting back to work. That can be sorted eventually. 

I can't wrap my mind around going to a place to get horse back into work but not thinking no hay in fields or having access to any forage would cause issues. Who cares what the fields are like in summer. Look outside? Do you see summer? We almost put down fert and seed in ours during the dry spell. Thankfully we talked to people with more experience than us in this area. Grass won't be growing for awhile no matter how badly I want it to grow. My fields are dreadful but they have hay out and actually some pickings. And stables to come into at night to get out of all the crap and eat away. 

Move OP, don't yawn, move.

Terri


----------



## Big-Brother (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Now that tells me you do not know what you are talking about. I have a hons degree in Equine Science. Do NOT insult my intelligence.
		
Click to expand...

Lol -  The funniest comment on this thread!!


----------



## 9tails (26 March 2013)

This is an AMAZING thread!  Every single person, apart from OP, saying the same thing.  OP is a cheapskate, plain and simple.   This horse hasn't been rescued, it's in a worse place than when it was going for meat.


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

What a real shame the OP won't update us - espcially as they were so recently on line.


----------



## Merrymoles (26 March 2013)

What saddens me even more is that, even if the OP gets her finger out and shifts her own horse, there are presumably other liveries on that yard somewhere in the south east with no access to forage. I can understand why some yard owners don't like forage in the fields (depending on the size of field, number of horses on it etc) but not 24/7 for God's sake! In my mind, that is a welfare issue plain and simple.

I know that travellers get a (sometimes deservedly) bad press on here but the travellers around here have made sure their horses have forage over the last few weeks so at least their horses' bellies are full.


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

I think there are too many hurtful and negative things said which I am not bothered about. But to say she would have been better going for meat than to be with me is a very sick and worrying statement. I have stuck with her for 3 year have managed to ride her for 3 months been told to put her down and thankfully not listened and spent a fortune on x-rays, treatments, and love her to bits. She is very well has no colic or is she about to drop dead from starvation.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (26 March 2013)

All those things aside, it's not fair to your horse. Hasn't coliced. So that makes it ok? Put your mare on a stomach buffer at the very least. Word of warning, they ain't cheap. Mine is 70 and that lasts them all a month. I just like keeping them on a buffer and digestion thing and they have access to forage round the clock. 

Yes some posts have been hurtful, but that's probably because you keep making excuses for why it's ok. It's not ok. If you want her back into work than her most basic needs need to be met. That's not happening. It doesn't matter others keep their horses there and deal with it. 

Is there a reason you can't move back to the other place until you can find a better all round place?

Terri


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

So have you now moved her??


----------



## Moomin1 (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I think there are too many hurtful and negative things said which I am not bothered about. But to say she would have been better going for meat than to be with me is a very sick and worrying statement. I have stuck with her for 3 year have managed to ride her for 3 months been told to put her down and thankfully not listened and spent a fortune on x-rays, treatments, and love her to bits. She is very well has no colic or is she about to drop dead from starvation.
		
Click to expand...

Why were you advised to pts her?


----------



## weesophz (26 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Move.
		
Click to expand...

^^^


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Why were you advised to pts her?
		
Click to expand...

she suffered a rotational fall and had damaged her neck...showed signs of being a wobbler.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			she suffered a rotational fall and had damaged her neck...showed signs of being a wobbler.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey when did that happen?  How?


----------



## Queenbee (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I think there are too many hurtful and negative things said which I am not bothered about. But to say she would have been better going for meat than to be with me is a very sick and worrying statement. I have stuck with her for 3 year have managed to ride her for 3 months been told to put her down and thankfully not listened and spent a fortune on x-rays, treatments, and love her to bits. She is very well has no colic or is she about to drop dead from starvation.
		
Click to expand...


OP seeing as you are online at the moment perhaps you could answer me this:

Do you think that access to no forage for 22 hrs a day is acceptable?
Do you think approx 1 1/2 hrs forage eating and a bleeding big bowl of hard feed is safe and acceptable?
Do you think you are doing best by your horse?
Do you think there is no risk of long term or short term conditions caused by your horses diet or lack of it?
Do you think your horse is better off where it is, than where it was?
Do you think facilities are more important than access to forage?
Do you think it is appropriate to be working your horse for however short an amount of time while it is on such limited calories?
Do you think that just because your horse doesn't look emaciated at the moment, that it wont look emaciated pretty damn soon?
Do you think you are using your intelligence and experience from your degree and implementing it for the welfare of your horse?
Do you think you are currently being selfish and putting your wants and needs ahead of your horses welfare and needs?

Answer truthfully, if not on this forum, then at least to yourself


----------



## meesha (26 March 2013)

OP, everyone is just genuinely concerned - in this weather there is a real danger of your horse suffering within a very very short space of time if not allowed access to forage.

Did you speak to your YO ? was there any solution ?


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Blimey when did that happen?  How?

Click to expand...

Bone scan showed hot spots on base of neck in September. He thinks she may have done it travelling or falling in a field. She was emaciated when I rescued her. She has been given the all clear.


----------



## Queenbee (26 March 2013)

Its no good folks...


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

OP why do you continue to ignore valid questions. You never truely wanted to move your horse, you clearly wanted a moan and sympathy....


----------



## Lambkins (26 March 2013)

If your not willing to listen no one can help you ....if your willing to learn no one can stop you   that all x


----------



## Littlelegs (26 March 2013)

Sorry everyone, no more pointing out facts like the horse needs forage & op should move, it apparently makes us all bullies.


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			OP why do you continue to ignore valid questions. You never truely wanted to move your horse, you clearly wanted a moan and sympathy....
		
Click to expand...

What valid questions have I ignored?


----------



## Polos Mum (26 March 2013)

I honestly think if I was in this situation (moved to yard without checking access to hay and no space on old yard to go back) I would pop him in the horse box and leave him on my drive with the partitions out and a haynet/ water for 24 hours or more while I knocked on every yard door until I found somewhere with a space. 

Cruel to leave him in a trailer overnight - probably, but still better than 22 hours without food. 

OP you honestly know the right thing to do here.


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			What valid questions have I ignored? 

Click to expand...

Incase you missed them 1st time round




			Do you think that access to no forage for 22 hrs a day is acceptable?
Do you think approx 1 1/2 hrs forage eating and a bleeding big bowl of hard feed is safe and acceptable?
Do you think you are doing best by your horse?
Do you think there is no risk of long term or short term conditions caused by your horses diet or lack of it?
Do you think your horse is better off where it is, than where it was?
Do you think facilities are more important than access to forage?
Do you think it is appropriate to be working your horse for however short an amount of time while it is on such limited calories?
Do you think that just because your horse doesn't look emaciated at the moment, that it wont look emaciated pretty damn soon?
Do you think you are using your intelligence and experience from your degree and implementing it for the welfare of your horse?
Do you think you are currently being selfish and putting your wants and needs ahead of your horses welfare and needs?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 March 2013)

Perhaps OP would like to tell us where the horse is.

It would be good to be able to check the horses well being. With this extreme freezing weather, this poor animal may be at risk. 

 The gypsies near me have been rugging and putting big haylage bales out for their horses through the winter.
 Perhaps the OP would like some tips ?


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

Stop it girls you ruining OP's self confidence and keeping her awake at night , it's not on.


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

My valid question is:

What have you put in place to ensure your horse now has adequate access to forage?


----------



## LollyDolly (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			We have given you plenty of advice, its just i dont think its the advice you wanted....
		
Click to expand...

This. 



amymay said:



			Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

And this.



Delicious_D said:



			Oh dear. 

Not scare mongering but good advice....either take it or leave it, i suspect you'll do the latter.
		
Click to expand...

And this.



zigzag said:



			So she is eating food for less than 2 hours a day?  , she is starving and lost weight and you are working her? Horses are supposed to be constantly grazing/eating hay for 18 hours a day.
		
Click to expand...

And this.



hihosilver said:



			Now that tells me you do not know what you are talking about. I have a hons degree in Equine Science. Do NOT insult my intelligence.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing your responses on here, you have insulted your own intelligence. What little you posses anyway...



Delicious_D said:



			I dispair really.....if shes losing weigh why are you working her? I am sure the vets would not be so keen to work her if you explained she is hardly grazing for any real length of time and is losing weight. Shes already demonstarted shes burning calories to keep warm, and you are burning more working her...i would be worried about her going into ketoacidosis if this continues...
		
Click to expand...

Very true.



MaHats said:



*I was only asking if I could feed her better to help her!!!!!!!! not looking for world war 3*

Help her???  If she needs help, the owner needs to do something, and that is you.

You need to solve the problem now in order to avoid further neglect.  If your horse has access to food for only 2 hours per day, I think that is neglect.  And if you cannot convince the YO that your horse needs food, find one that will allow you to feed your horse properly, NOW, do it now!  Sorry to be direct.
		
Click to expand...

This, MOVE NOW.



Natch said:



			I think the word is unwilling, not unable.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on the head.



Queenbee said:



			OP seeing as you are online at the moment perhaps you could answer me this:

Do you think that access to no forage for 22 hrs a day is acceptable?
Do you think approx 1 1/2 hrs forage eating and a bleeding big bowl of hard feed is safe and acceptable?
Do you think you are doing best by your horse?
Do you think there is no risk of long term or short term conditions caused by your horses diet or lack of it?
Do you think your horse is better off where it is, than where it was?
Do you think facilities are more important than access to forage?
Do you think it is appropriate to be working your horse for however short an amount of time while it is on such limited calories?
Do you think that just because your horse doesn't look emaciated at the moment, that it wont look emaciated pretty damn soon?
Do you think you are using your intelligence and experience from your degree and implementing it for the welfare of your horse?
Do you think you are currently being selfish and putting your wants and needs ahead of your horses welfare and needs?

Answer truthfully, if not on this forum, then at least to yourself
		
Click to expand...

This.



Delicious_D said:



			OP why do you continue to ignore valid questions. You never truely wanted to move your horse, you clearly wanted a moan and sympathy....
		
Click to expand...

And this. 


Your desire to help this horse is outweighed by your own laziness and cheapskatery, however the beautiful irony is that if you carry on as you have been then you will have to fork out more money in vets bills, and even if she is insured you can guarantee that your renewal will be sky high and you won't be able to claim for any colic-related illnesses.
And that's not accounting how much time and effort it will take to rehabilitate her, if she survives. 
So, seeing as you are a lazy cheapskate, save yourself money and effort by getting her moved. NOW. 

I'm not going to sugarcoat this, I'd rather a quick bullet to the head than being starved for 22 hours a day. 

Oh, and just in case you weren't already aware, colic is excruciatingly painful. 

So have you done her a favor? No.

YOU are neglecting this horse, however YOU have the chance to change that. 

So get off your fat ass and go and do it, every second you are spending is another second that your mare is suffering.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (26 March 2013)

Well said GS.

The gypsies next to us are doing the same and their on 60 acres. Rugged and hay. They said the grass has nothing in it. No hard feed though. Loose on 60 acres. They're also in work. They look smashing when rugs are off too. 

Terri


----------



## meesha (26 March 2013)

I think the lack of response by the OP and the ignoring of questions is a deliberate attempt to wind everyone up.

Such as shame as this is such a useful forum - hopefully something has been sorted but she has taken umbridge (have always loved that word) and decided to let us all stew.


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

had the vet check her today as he was at the yard,....he said she looks well and compared to some he has recently seen she looks fantastic! he had a chuckle about her being starving...  he recommended 2 hard feeds a day which I have put into place. So she is fine and well enough to buck and canter around today


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

That's good news op. But what are you doing about access to forage as there is no grass?


----------



## crabbymare (26 March 2013)

Did the vet know she is not being allowed to eat for 22 hours a day or did nobody mention that?


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

Surely the field is not completly bare just very bare and churned up at end of winter .


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			had the vet check her today as he was at the yard,....he said she looks well and compared to some he has recently seen she looks fantastic! he had a chuckle about her being starving...  he recommended 2 hard feeds a day which I have put into place. So she is fine and well enough to buck and canter around today

Click to expand...

Chuckled did he ?  

You really aren't bothered are you ?


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

crabbymare said:



			Did the vet know she is not being allowed to eat for 22 hours a day or did nobody mention that?
		
Click to expand...

yes I told him. Don't forget that 6 horses have been out all winter in same conditions and are well. He told me she is fine and he is a vet...so going to listen to him not scaremongers!


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

So, just remind us of the point of your initial post? ??


----------



## doriangrey (26 March 2013)

(it's just a forum .... it's just a forum .... it's just a forum ....)


----------



## HBM1 (26 March 2013)

amymay said:



			So, just remind us of the point of your initial post? ??
		
Click to expand...

yes it makes you wonder why she didn't just ring her vet in the first place and save herself the initial typing time doesn't it.


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

amymay said:



			So, just remind us of the point of your initial post? ??
		
Click to expand...

did you read it at all?? as I said she is very well. vet checked, fed twice today. I did make a mistake I have said that but she is ok and along way from needing moving!!! I asked him if my feed was ok he recommended fast fibre and a supplement called pink??? I am happy now, she is very happy and fresh!!!!


----------



## Fjord (26 March 2013)

Surely it must be a case of the field being low on grass and not completely bare? So there's enough for the horses to pick at to keep their bellies ticking over? At least I hope so...


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

I am ecstatic with happiness to hear it my life is complete.


----------



## Queenbee (26 March 2013)

Perhaps you could post the name of your vet so we all know who to steer clear of in the future...

I care enought about my horse to get the vet out but not enough to feed it properly.... pfffft!

Yeah right he said it was ok!  if he did he too got his qualifications from a christmas cracker... perhaps there is something in the water where you are!


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 March 2013)

Ahh yes, I thought it was about time the OP would pull a 'vet visit'' out of the bag. Each post can now be followed with 'well you're not a vet, I'll listen to my vet'.

I'll call you out OP and say bullshi* did your vet visit today and advise 2 bucket feeds and commended your approach of forage feeding for one and a half hours a day. 

Knob (is what I open my door with).


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

I did read it. Your mare has lost a lot of weight in the last 10 days (your words). There is no grass in the field and no hay. Ahe has access to hay for ywo hours a dayand you feed two feefs a day. You then went on to ask what more you could do. The general consensus was more access to forage/move.

But it would seem your concerns were unfounded. 

That about it??


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 March 2013)

So, according to your vet, I'm wasting my money feeding forage.

 Just a couple of feeds an hour apart then ? Didn't you mention you could only get down once a day ?

Hurray, no more hay bills.


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

Sorry for typos.


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Sorry for typos.
		
Click to expand...

You crack me up. Always brilliantly restrained. I could learn a lot from you!


----------



## ester (26 March 2013)

I find it rather hard to believe that 6 horses have lived with only an hour or so access to forage on a daily basis and are perfectly fine. 

It is however easter break for some...


----------



## touchstone (26 March 2013)

In your initial post OP, you were worried that your horse has dropped weight after only ten days in this field, which you described as just mud.

I have seen reports that this weather could continue for another three weeks, and then the grass will need to get going afterwards.  What state do you think your horse will be in after a month if it has dramatic weight loss after ten days?

Horses need constant access to forage, if the field is mud then alternatives need to be fed and those alternatives are long stemmed fibre or forage replacements.  A small bucket feed twice a day may provide calories, but it certainly won't keep the gut functioning properly and you only have to look at the troubles those owners whose horses have ulcers have to know that it isn't a road you'd want to go down.

I don't know any vet that would be happy with a horse denied access to forage, especially for the length of time that yours is.   For my horses welfare and comfort I'd be moving pdq.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (26 March 2013)

You'd hate my vet, the one that specialises in lameness. Because to get a horse back into work it's the whole picture and he'll let you know about it. He'd call me an idiot if I told him this is how I was keeping one. It's why I love him. You know in a vet way.

Terri


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

Oh thank god everything is ok! Sure! Who needs grass/forage anyway, i dont! Maybe now shes feeling better you can compete her? Just stick her on a competition mix and take her for a gallop, shes probably show fit now.

Whats that pink suppplement? Anthrax? Yep, probably fine to feed  Well done op!! ((((BIG HUGS))))

Im so sorry for being so wrong earlier  you really are proving your intelligence  well done  ***claps***

Thank god shes ok! What a fab vet! I bet he was dead cheap too


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			You'd hate my vet, the one that specialises in lameness. Because to get a horse back into work it's the whole picture and he'll let you know about it. He'd call me an idiot if I told him this is how I was keeping one. It's why I love him. You know in a vet way.

Terri
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to sack mine, mines clearly wrong 

When dee had ulcers i was told to feed forage only for a while to help....silly me, i followed and luckily it seemed to work!!! However, ive learnt the errors of my ways....why feed forage, spend £30 per month on some powder and she will be fine.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (26 March 2013)

Oh dear ! I can't even be bothered with you, poor poor Horse !!


----------



## goldenmint (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Whats that pink suppplement? Anthrax? Yep, probably fine to feed  QUOTE]


OMG Bah ha ha ha ha 

Click to expand...


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

goldenmint said:





Delicious_D said:



			Whats that pink suppplement? Anthrax? Yep, probably fine to feed  QUOTE]


OMG Bah ha ha ha ha 

Click to expand...

im bad    


((((((HUGE HUGS)))))) SORRY OP!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

I have just been going through the pantry and have some corn flour and some red food dye if I mix them can I stop ordering haylage ? oh I love the forum so good for my confidence.


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

goldenmint said:





Delicious_D said:



			Whats that pink suppplement? Anthrax? Yep, probably fine to feed  QUOTE]


OMG Bah ha ha ha ha 

Click to expand...




Goldenstar said:



			I have just been going through the pantry and have some corn flour and some red food dye if I mix them can I stop ordering haylage ? oh I love the forum so good for my confidence.
		
Click to expand...

YES!!!! But becareful, i hear it flour isnt made from flowers 

Thank god for this, i'll sleep easy tonight 

Click to expand...


----------



## Ladyinred (26 March 2013)

I have very rarely said this, and usually stick up for people, but I think we have us a troll.


Equine Science degree and she thinks 22 hours with no forage is ok? C'mon, we are being trolled!!


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

Lady in red - i bet she will say she did that nutrition course also 

Shame she couldnt figure out howz to readz ze wordz


----------



## weesophz (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Lady in red - i bet she will say she did that nutrition course also 

*Shame she couldnt figure out howz to readz ze wordz *

Click to expand...

this is my fave thing thats been said yet


----------



## Ladyinred (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Lady in red - i bet she will say she did that nutrition course also 

Shame she couldnt figure out howz to readz ze wordz 

Click to expand...

Course she did D_D. Thats how she learned to cram so much food into 2 hours. Mind you that would have been the advanced course... not for us mere mortals.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:





goldenmint said:



			YES!!!! But becareful, i hear it flour isnt made from flowers 

Thank god for this, i'll sleep easy tonight 

Click to expand...

It's not made from flowers that's terrible how do they get away with that surely WHW should stop that happening.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

I called WHW, they told me what i need to do is buy more horses and feed less flowers and their tummys will be fine. 

I've signed up for the nutrition course, cant wait! I'm all prepared...ive bought oats....barley......micronised linseed....the pinkish powder....my shetland cant wait


----------



## Littlelegs (26 March 2013)

And when the vet visited I just bet he said facilities & work were paramount to the mares health too. 
Were the other horses ok when the vet visited, only some horses are a bit funny of pigs on the yard, even flying pigs used as transport by vets recommending no forage. 
Oh yeah, I'd hate you to think we're all just being mean so ((((((hugs)))))) & ((((((vibes)))))). And for your mare (((((((forage))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Oh yeah, I'd hate you to think we're all just being mean so ((((((hugs)))))) & ((((((vibes)))))). And for your mare (((((((forage))))))
		
Click to expand...

PMSL haha! Just snorted wine onto my keyboard  Brilliant!!


((((((forage)))))))


----------



## Ladyinred (26 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			And when the vet visited I just bet he said facilities & work were paramount to the mares health too. 
Were the other horses ok when the vet visited, only some horses are a bit funny of pigs on the yard, even flying pigs used as transport by vets recommending no forage. 
Oh yeah, I'd hate you to think we're all just being mean so ((((((hugs)))))) & ((((((vibes)))))). And for your mare (((((((forage))))))
		
Click to expand...

So want a *like* button.


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			PMSL haha! Just snorted wine onto my keyboard  Brilliant!!


((((((forage)))))))
		
Click to expand...

 ((((((((((forage)))))))))) <<<<<< BEST pis3 take EVER.


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

Still laughing  haha

Everyone....think fibre!!!!


This OP is a fibre....or is it fibber?


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (26 March 2013)

Best post ever Littlegs! 

Terri


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			And when the vet visited I just bet he said facilities & work were paramount to the mares health too. 
Were the other horses ok when the vet visited, only some horses are a bit funny of pigs on the yard, even flying pigs used as transport by vets recommending no forage. 
Oh yeah, I'd hate you to think we're all just being mean so ((((((hugs)))))) & ((((((vibes)))))). And for your mare (((((((forage))))))
		
Click to expand...

You're flying tonight !


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

dont think i'll ever stop giggling at that


----------



## Littlelegs (26 March 2013)

Let's not be too harsh, I bet the vet did say that, along with 'the names Bond, James Bond'. 'two scoops of anthrax, shaken not stirred'. After all anything can happen in a dream!


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

I bet that pink powder it Pepti-Bismol....


----------



## Ladyinred (26 March 2013)

She won't need the anthrax, by then she will have colicked after wolfing down a days feed in 2 hours. Toss up what she will get first really, ulcers or colic. If this is for real then it is very sad.


----------



## tessybear (26 March 2013)

Got to page 20....


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

I wonder if there is anyway of finding where this yard is....someone must be local....theres 6 other horses living like this correct?


----------



## Elsiecat (26 March 2013)

((((((((Forage))))))) 
*goes for a walk to compose herself*


----------



## tessybear (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I wonder if there is anyway of finding where this yard is....someone must be local....theres 6 other horses living like this correct?
		
Click to expand...

I honestly was praying this is a troll post and yard invisable  but im sure there would be a way of finding out perhaps rooting through pevious posts for give aways ?


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			((((((((Forage))))))) 
*goes for a walk to compose herself*
		
Click to expand...

*falls off bed laughing so hard!!!* Thank god for strong pelvic muscles 



tessybear said:



			I honestly was praying this is a troll post and yard invisable  but im sure there would be a way of finding out perhaps rooting through pevious posts for give aways ? 

Click to expand...

On it like a car bonnet


----------



## YorksG (26 March 2013)

I am still trying to work out HOW we could possibly insult the OP's intelligence?


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

TBH the OP has a gelding a few weeks ago and now a mare....


TROLL!


----------



## tessybear (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			TBH the OP has a gelding a few weeks ago and now a mare....


TROLL!
		
Click to expand...

Dee are you stupid ??! have you not heard of this condition where well cared for forage free horses suck their manly parts in and become mares ? 

It's all the rage 
Op is a trendsetter


----------



## Ladyinred (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			TBH the OP has a gelding a few weeks ago and now a mare....


TROLL!
		
Click to expand...

Well done D_D!! So I was right for once


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			TBH the OP has a gelding a few weeks ago and now a mare....


TROLL!
		
Click to expand...

How do you remember that stuff ?


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			How do you remember that stuff ?
		
Click to expand...

No troll here have 3 horses


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

(looked at her past posts  )

I wonder if her horse was born in Jarassic Park..... those pesky frogs gender swapping again...

*REMEMBER: PONY DOESNT WANT TO BE FED, HE/SHE WANTS TO HUNT!*

**goats disappears from view on a flying pig**


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			No troll here have 3 horses
		
Click to expand...

And you have been sitting here watching...

BTW, you work with SEN kids....im a little worried about you tbh... You have a degree in equine science but no common sense, and work with SEN kids but clearly are not very mature...


----------



## Littlelegs (26 March 2013)

Perhaps ops vet conducted a sex change op. Women generally eat less than men (well non horsey women anyway) so perhaps op & the imaginary vet thought a quick snip to change it to a mare would help the horse adjust to lack of (((((((forage))))))) better.


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 March 2013)

YorksG said:



			I am still trying to work out HOW we could possibly insult the OP's intelligence?
		
Click to expand...

Well DUH!!!  You have implied that not feeding forage to an animal which is designed to eat about 23hrs a day, will cause it to lose weight or have a health problem. The fact the horse has _already_ lost weight in a short space of time on its starvation diet, is completely irrelevant therefore you have insulted the op's intelligence. 

Er......


----------



## YorksG (26 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Well DUH!!!  You have implied that not feeding forage to an animal which is designed to eat about 23hrs a day, will cause it to lose weight or have a health problem. The fact the horse has _already_ lost weight in a short space of time on its starvation diet, is completely irrelevant therefore you have insulted the op's intelligence. 

Er......

Click to expand...

It was more that I couldn't quite work out how we could insult something that wasn't there!


----------



## Wagtail (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			No troll here have 3 horses
		
Click to expand...

At the same yard? Are they all not getting forage?


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

SHE IS FINE!


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			SHE IS FINE!
		
Click to expand...

Indulge me , why did you post in the first place ?


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

And so the point of your initial post was (again...)??


----------



## weebarney (26 March 2013)

are the other 2 on the same yard?


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

So shes put the weight on again?


----------



## Ladyinred (26 March 2013)

amymay said:



			And so the point of your initial post was (again...)??
		
Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			So shes put the weight on again?[/QUOTE
yes she has and vet assessed
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wagtail (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:





Delicious_D said:



			So shes put the weight on again?[/QUOTE
yes she has and vet assessed
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Well done op for that. Yesterday she was underweight and today fine. What was it that did the trick?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

Since yesterday?????

What are you feeding for such amazing results?


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:





Delicious_D said:



			So shes put the weight on again?[/QUOTE
yes she has and vet assessed
		
Click to expand...

I bet it was the Anthrax.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## crabbymare (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			TBH the OP has a gelding a few weeks ago and now a mare....


TROLL!
		
Click to expand...

Why oh why do you have to assume the op is a troll  they have said they have 3 horses the third is a hermaphrodite (sp?)


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 March 2013)

You are all very bad.

I went to bed early...but happened across this thread whilst quickly surfing on the tablet....and now it's late.

I hate the world.


----------



## Zeb93 (26 March 2013)

But you still haven't explained why it is not ok for your gelding to be travelled for 8 hours without food once, but 22 hours a day minus forage is perfectly acceptable..

Or if your 2 other horse also have no forage.

Or why there are apparently several other horses/owners who cope perfectly fine with no forage.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

hihosilver said:





Delicious_D said:



			So shes put the weight on again?[/QUOTE
yes she has and vet assessed
		
Click to expand...

In two days !!! Que the music from the twilight zone.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2013)

Well I want to know who shot Kennedy.


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

I want to know why im getting L Ron Hubbard adverts  .....mind you, he probably talks more sense.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			TBH the OP has a gelding a few weeks ago and now a mare....
		
Click to expand...

I did point this out earlier on the thread!!!


----------



## Littlelegs (26 March 2013)

Ah, that explains it op, the vet is lord lucan.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

And I was the Pope it's all becoming clearer


----------



## Delicious_D (26 March 2013)

Sorry ES 

Clear as mud is this case.. even sherlock couldnt crack is


----------



## JFTDWS (26 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I didn't know they were giving them out in Christmas crackers last year... Do you think they will be giving hons degrees in equine science out with Christmas crackers this year or do you reckon it will be a different subject... Perhaps forensic science?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I can tell, the ability to pull a cracker is about the requirement for a degree in Equine "Science".  And I really dislike these courses passing themselves off as science, when they cover as much Bachelors level science as the teletubbies in my experience.


That said, there are occasional students who make the most of the (generally poor standard) teaching they are exposed to and couple that with common sense to become worthwhile members of society.  I fear that small quota does not include the OP.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 March 2013)

Oh god honestly hihosilver your an @rse, where are your other horses then, names, pictures? Talk about digging yourself a hole, I normally don't resort to this but seriously I hate the folk that  bleat about how they saved a horse blah blah blpah and then bloody hurt it by putting what they want first gets my goat 

I'm sure you can show us pictures of your mares condition in theis field that was full of mud a few days ago and has now completely transformed in to the highest calorie grazing we have ever heard of.

You said in you original post that you had made a mistake so FREAKING MOVE THE HORSE already!!

Oh wait...... That's right..... Its a my little pony, silly me


----------



## Queenbee (26 March 2013)

And this is ha what I'm taking to the hickstead derby this year.... And we are going to win


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

Cute cute cute


----------



## JFTDWS (26 March 2013)

You can't jump that at Hickstead, you're over 10% of it's body weight


----------



## Ladyinred (26 March 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			Oh wait...... That's right..... Its a my little pony, silly me 

Click to expand...

Must be. My girls used to sing: 'My Little pony is skinny and boney'

Fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			You can't jump that at Hickstead, you're over 10% of it's body weight 

Click to expand...

Lots of time before hickstead to feed it up.


----------



## JFTDWS (26 March 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Lots of time before hickstead to feed it up.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it could go out on the OP's magic grazing?  Since the rest of us are under snow and mud


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Sorry ES 

Clear as mud is this case.. even sherlock couldnt crack is 

Click to expand...

Thats OK...


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (26 March 2013)

I'm in my 2nd year of doing a Bsc equine sports science. And I wouldn't let half the people on my course near an 'orse! So yes OP...i can believe you have a degree.. perhaps you missed out on the primary reading...








AND WHAT IS ALL THAT GREEN STUFF IN THE BACKGROUND!!!!


----------



## Queenbee (26 March 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Lots of time before hickstead to feed it up.
		
Click to expand...

I have recently realised it doesn't need feeding... But cause Its my baby it is allowed a maccy d happy meal every day, other than that its in its field which is made out of plastic grass.  My vet thinks my approach is fantastic  and is going to recommend it to all his other clients.

With the money I'm saving I am able to make my facilities sooooooper dooooooper, which is of paramount importance since I will be going to hickstead.  

jFTD: but it is 10% of my body weight


----------



## LollyDolly (26 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:





hihosilver said:



			I bet it was the Anthrax.....
		
Click to expand...

*SNORT*



TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			I'm in my 2nd year of doing a Bsc equine sports science. And I wouldn't let half the people on my course near an 'orse! So yes OP...i can believe you have a degree.. perhaps you missed out on the primary reading...








AND WHAT IS ALL THAT GREEN STUFF IN THE BACKGROUND!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I beleive it's called (((((((forage))))))



Queenbee said:



			jFTD: but it is 10% of my body weight

Click to expand...

*SNORT*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amaranta (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I think there are too many hurtful and negative things said which I am not bothered about. But to say she would have been better going for meat than to be with me is a very sick and worrying statement. I have stuck with her for 3 year have managed to ride her for 3 months been told to put her down and thankfully not listened and spent a fortune on x-rays, treatments, and love her to bits. She is very well has no colic or is she about to drop dead from starvation.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like an ERR jobbie


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

((((((((((,,,,,,,grass,,,,,,,)))))))))) 

That is all


----------



## crabbymare (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			((((((((((,,,,,,,grass,,,,,,,)))))))))) 

That is all
		
Click to expand...

Is that the green stuff that makes the hay that my horses are eating or is it the cheaper greenish stuff that gets smoked? if its the latter it could explain some of the posts


----------



## smellsofhorse (27 March 2013)

You dont know what pink is???
Well your degree was really usefull.

Why dont you shut us all up and show us a picture of said mare, in said field.
Plus what about your other two horses?
Where are they and how are they coping?


----------



## MaHats (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			had the vet check her today as he was at the yard,....he said she looks well and compared to some he has recently seen she looks fantastic! he had a chuckle about her being starving...  he recommended 2 hard feeds a day which I have put into place. So she is fine and well enough to buck and canter around today

Click to expand...

OP, firstly, I agree with you, You really should have left your mare where she was.  It was a big mistake to move her; and I think you need to put right your mistake.

Also, and with all due respect, *"he recommended 2 hard feeds a day which I have put into place."* Why did you need a vet to tell you this?  If you are able to feed twice a day, why were you not already doing this?  Really, why?

The fact remains that your horse need forage for 18 hours a day and is getting forage for 2 hours, less the time you are long reining.  This works out at forage for only 10% of the required time.  At some point, this will cause a problem, it may not be apparent now, except for weight loss, but eventually it will cause health issues.

And, "*So she is fine and well enough to buck and canter around today:"* This really is not a good measure of health; and, unless bucking and cantering around is a normal thing for her, it could indicate the beginnings of an issue.

OP, you know this situation is very wrong for your horse, you came here and said it, and now you have many people worried.  I am amazed that you missed the opportunity to request the support of your vet to convince your YM to change the policy.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

YorksG said:



			It was more that I couldn't quite work out how we could insult something that wasn't there! 

Click to expand...

Ah yes good point well made


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Still sending ((((forage)))) to your mare and ((((common sense)))) to you.


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Still sending ((((forage)))) to your mare and ((((common sense)))) to you. 

Click to expand...

You forgot all the smiley faces


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

Its a stomach buffer....


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Did you have to google that OP?


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Did you have to google that OP? I'm impressed. Showing real initiative. (((((((hugs)))))) ((((((forage)))))) ((((((anthrax))))))


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

So if you feed a stomach buffer does that mean they don't need any hay!?  This could save me a FORTUNE


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

She is having hay as we type! going now to see her


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Great! But how long for? 2 hours doesn't count.


----------



## Sprocket123 (27 March 2013)

What a bizarre thread...*quickly backs away from thread*


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

She has a stable for the day as one owner is away today on a clinic.


----------



## touchstone (27 March 2013)

So that is today, what happens tomorow and the coming weeks


----------



## Amymay (27 March 2013)

You're only now going to see her? How do you know she's having hay 'as we type'?


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

A  friend from the yard has a horse there and gets there early before work so got her in for me.


----------



## Zeb93 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			A  friend from the yard has a horse there and gets there early before work so got her in for me.
		
Click to expand...

And what about the other horses in the field/ your other horses?


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

So today is sort. What about the rest of the week. Your attitude is unbelievable. Your ecstatic your mare has hay for the day but clearly don't care enough to make sure this very NORMAL aspect of horse ownership is done daily.....


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

It's quite shocking OP thinks it's perfectly normal and the done thing 
I would hate to be that horse standing for hours on end with no feed.


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Ah dear 
I say SHENANNIGINS (sp?) and second (third/fourth/fifth/sixth?) TROLL!!!!!!

What is with some people if in the very unlikely (please god!) case that this is not a troll? This one.... and the girl who's dream pony  became a nightmare...

Why oh why do people not take seriously good and sensible advice and then proceed instead to get right a*sey about it, start calling people names, and come out with infantile comments such as "YAWN" or "HA!" completely glossing over the fact in the process that they ARE CAUSING THEIR HORSE(S) SERIOUS HARM!!!!! 

OP if you are real (which I highly doubt) you are a complete IDIOT! YOUR HORSE IS SUFFERING AND YOUR VET IS USELESS (or you told him fibs and he didn't know the full story )!!!!!!! 

Also I'd just like to say that the comment "Knob (is what I open my door with)" made me LOL


----------



## Irishbabygirl (27 March 2013)

I don't think she's a troll, but do think she needs to a) provide ad lib forage to her horse or b) move back to her old yard ASAP.


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)




----------



## Amymay (27 March 2013)

**like** QB


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

The other 2 horses are being sold atm and are at livery. I have had to sell them as not enough time really to do them justice. One has been sold to a lovely home subject to vet. My starving mare I wont sell as I would be worried given her injury where she would end up. I had to turn her out now as she was not eating hay just box walking she has been out for a year now so not used to a stable. I have made some enquires to see about moving her but I have to find transport.


----------



## Amymay (27 March 2013)

Well done op. Can the people that moved you to this yard move you??


----------



## Spring Feather (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I have made some enquires to see about moving her but I have to find transport.
		
Click to expand...

This is the only sensible thing you have said on this thread.


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

A relief to read op


----------



## Irishbabygirl (27 March 2013)

Thank god for that!


----------



## touchstone (27 March 2013)

Really good to hear you are getting things sorted op.


----------



## YorksG (27 March 2013)

To be honest, if you need to post this question on here, the best thing you  could do,  is sell all three and find a hobby where if you make a massive mistake a living creature is not harmed.


----------



## Natch (27 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Ah, that explains it op, the vet is lord lucan.
		
Click to expand...

I know a pony called Lord Lucan #UselessInfo


((((((((((forage)))))))))))


----------



## Gypley (27 March 2013)

I've had no interest in this post as the title didn't lure me in, but since its been hanging around for a few days I thought id have a nose. 
By god I hope op doesn't move! just to eliminate to potential risk of ending up at the same yard as me! 
There's nothing worse than people asking for advice and throwing a wobbler because they don't like what they hear! Good golly!


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Natch said:



			I know a pony called Lord Lucan #UselessInfo


((((((((((forage)))))))))))
		
Click to expand...

 MADE. MY. DAY.


----------



## SarahAndScout (27 March 2013)

Gypley said:



			There's nothing worse than people asking for advice and throwing a wobbler because they don't like what they hear! Good golly!
		
Click to expand...


  *Askholes



   (((((((((Forage))))))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

^^^ bahahaha!


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

((((((((Lord lucan))))))))
((((((((Eating forage))))))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			((((((((Lord lucan))))))))
((((((((Eating forage))))))))
		
Click to expand...

^ With ((((Hugs)))) and ((((common sense vibes)))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

(((((wonders if the OP will magical have moved yards tonight and the mare is fat)))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			(((((wonders if the OP will magical have moved yards tonight and the mare is fat)))))
		
Click to expand...

((((highly likely given that she's made a miraculous weight gain since yesterday))))) 

(((((p.s loving this ))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

(((((( new forum trend?))))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			(((((( new forum trend?))))))
		
Click to expand...

((((((Yup! ))))))) ((((((forage!)))))))


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

((((((((( so i have started a new trend)))))))))


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			((((((((( so i have started a new trend)))))))))
		
Click to expand...


Erm, no ((((((((((LittleLegs did))))))))))))))


((((((((((((((((((forageforyourmareshemustbestarving)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (27 March 2013)

((((((((((Long live forage forever))))))) in honor of (((((((((littlegs)))))))))

((((((((Terri)))))))


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

I just know that in about a year or so, when this thread and it's Op have been long forgotten, someone will drop a (((((((((((((((((forage)))))))))))))))))) into a post and I WILL spit tea everywhere


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 March 2013)

((((((((((((PMSL )))))))))))))))

Brilliant


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (27 March 2013)

Well I'm thinking of just signing the end of my posts with (((((((Terri))))))) instead of Terri. I almost did just that but it was kind of a serious thread so thought, no not right. But I may just start doing that from now on. 

((((((((Terri))))))))


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

(((((((Pmsl)))))))
(((((((I am a trend setter)))))))
((((((Forage forever))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

(((((Loves how OP thinks she can be 'cool' and join in))))))

((((( doesntunderstandsarcasim.com )))))


----------



## guido16 (27 March 2013)

(((((((((((((littlelegs, have you been spreading up the love without me?))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## HashRouge (27 March 2013)

This is one of those threads where I read the first page, then skip to the last page and am completely lost....


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

(((((((Littlelegs' legs are open and spreading the love)))))))))


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

((((((Are you calling me a tart dd?)))))))
(((((((I'm going to call you a bully now))))))))
(((((((Sorry guido)))))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I just know that in about a year or so, when this thread and it's Op have been long forgotten, someone will drop a (((((((((((((((((forage)))))))))))))))))) into a post and I WILL spit tea everywhere 

Click to expand...

^ this 



Littlelegs said:



			(((((((Pmsl)))))))
(((((((I am a trend setter)))))))
((((((Forage forever))))))
		
Click to expand...

(((((((((((((((((Yeay! )))))))))))))))))))))



Delicious_D said:



			(((((Loves how OP thinks she can be 'cool' and join in))))))

((((( doesntunderstandsarcasim.com )))))
		
Click to expand...

(((((((((((Ha ha ha! ^))))))))))))) ((((((((((and no update/ pics of miraculous recovery either ))))))))



Delicious_D said:



			(((((((Littlelegs' legs are open and spreading the love)))))))))



Click to expand...

(((((((((((eek)))))))))))))


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (27 March 2013)

Um, Dee, the breeding your mare is warping your brain!!! LOL! ((((((((Don't go freaky))))))))

(((((((Terri)))))) ((((((FF))))))


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			(((((Loves how OP thinks she can be 'cool' and join in))))))

((((( doesntunderstandsarcasim.com )))))
		
Click to expand...


Why cant I join in....it my post after all....stop being a meanie


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			((((((Are you calling me a tart dd?)))))))
(((((((I'm going to call you a bully now))))))))
(((((((Sorry guido)))))))
		
Click to expand...

((((((Only jokes))))) (((hugs)))



sandi_84 said:



			((((((((((Ha ha ha! ^))))))))))))) ((((((((((and no update/ pics of miraculous recovery either ))))))))
		
Click to expand...

*waits with baited breath for piccis*



Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Um, Dee, the breeding your mare is warping your brain!!! LOL! ((((((((Don't go freaky))))))))

(((((((Terri)))))) ((((((FF))))))
		
Click to expand...

(((((isnt going freaky or rogue)))))

:shocked:

OMG...guys!!! has no one fed forage for a while?

(((((((((F.O.R.A.G.E.))))))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Why cant I join in....it my post after all....stop being a meanie

Click to expand...

Don't. We are not friends.

Please go and sort your mare out.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (27 March 2013)

Dee, you know I meant it in ((((((((humor)))))))) only! 

Mine have plenty of ((((((((forage)))))))). You girls better get cracking! 

(((((((Terri))))))) ((((((FF))))))


----------



## HashRouge (27 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Ah, that explains it op, the vet is lord lucan.
		
Click to expand...




Goldenstar said:



			And I was the Pope it's all becoming clearer
		
Click to expand...

This had me in hysterics...even if I've still only read about 1/3 of the thread and am going backwards, so am a little lost!
Still, you know (((((forage)))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

((((((FIBRE VIBES))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Please go and sort your mare out.
		
Click to expand...




Delicious_D said:



			*waits with baited breath for piccis*
		
Click to expand...

These ^^!



Delicious_D said:



			OMG...guys!!! has no one fed forage for a while?

(((((((((F.O.R.A.G.E.))))))))))
		
Click to expand...

Well mine have (((((((((((((((((((((((((FORAGE!!!!!))))))))))))))))))))))))) because they've figured out that if they stick their heads through the fence they can get at the hay bale rather than do all that troublesome walking to the piles I've been leaving out for them  ((((((((((menace horses!)))))))))))


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Don't. We are not friends.

Please go and sort your mare out.
		
Click to expand...

If my wine wasn't such a vital commodity... I would have spat it out


(((((((((wonderswhowillbethefirsttoput(((((FORAGE)))))intheirsignature)))))))))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			(((((((((wonderswhowillbethefirsttoput(((((FORAGE)))))intheirsignature)))))))))))
		
Click to expand...

I think Littlelegs should get the honours because she started it  And the OP can put it in her sig when she's given her mare some


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			I think Littlelegs should get the honours because she started it  And the OP can put it in her sig when she's given her mare some 

Click to expand...

Excellent Idea....  I Love ((((((Forage))))) so much I want to put it on a t-shirt... infact I might


----------



## Em123 (27 March 2013)

Hi Op

Have sat and read every post on here! And although not ideal that your horse isnt getting any forage, I'm sure you are doing all you can for her.

Fingers crossed the grass starts growing soon!


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Excellent Idea....  I Love ((((((Forage))))) so much I want to put it on a t-shirt... infact I might 

Click to expand...

Yes! ((((((((((((can i have one too please?)))))))))))))))


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			Hi Op

Have sat and read every post on here! And although not ideal that your horse isnt getting any forage, I'm sure you are doing all you can for her.

Fingers crossed the grass starts growing soon! 

Click to expand...

aaaah-hahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahaha...  *breaths* hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahahha


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Yes! ((((((((((((can i have one too please?)))))))))))))))

Click to expand...

Yep   we can use the proceeds and give them to op for all the cost of that hard feed to keep her horse in tip top condition (did I just say that?)

I reckon this thread is turning me catty... anyone have a saucer of milk?


----------



## ELFSBELLS (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			Hi Op

Have sat and read every post on here! And although not ideal that your horse isnt getting any forage, I'm sure you are doing all you can for her.

Fingers crossed the grass starts growing soon! 

Click to expand...

Really, or have you got yourself another account op !!!


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			Hi Op

Have sat and read every post on here! And although not ideal that your horse isnt getting any forage, I'm sure you are doing all you can for her.

Fingers crossed the grass starts growing soon! 

Click to expand...

(((((((((((((imagination))))))))))))))


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

I'm sure if anyone mentions the word (((((((forage)))))) in rl to me from now on I am going to crack up laughing.


----------



## Em123 (27 March 2013)

I didn't say it was ideal. Just a situation she is stuck in, at least the horse is getting something.


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			If my wine wasn't such a vital commodity... I would have spat it out


(((((((((wonderswhowillbethefirsttoput(((((FORAGE)))))intheirsignature)))))))))))
		
Click to expand...




sandi_84 said:



			I think Littlelegs should get the honours because she started it  And the OP can put it in her sig when she's given her mare some 

Click to expand...

Too late


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			I didn't say it was ideal. Just a situation she is stuck in, at least the horse is getting something.
		
Click to expand...

(((((((waves)))))) hello op


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			I didn't say it was ideal. Just a situation she is stuck in, at least the horse is getting something.
		
Click to expand...

Oh shut up you and OP are obviously the same person.
No person would justify the OP's ((((((((((((forage))))))))) routine. No one. It's like giving your baby a single digestive biscuit a day and someone from social services agreeing that 'at least its getting something' 

((((((((((((IFREEKINLOVEBRACKETS))))))))))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			I didn't say it was ideal. Just a situation she is stuck in, at least the horse is getting something.
		
Click to expand...

Similar writing style...


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			Hi Op

Have sat and read every post on here! And although not ideal that your horse isnt getting any forage, I'm sure you are doing all you can for her.

Fingers crossed the grass starts growing soon! 

Click to expand...

ahh thanks so much as yes I am really doing all that I can for her


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

I think we shoud change our names to (((((forage)))) but with a differnt number of brackets each, so it can look like the forage is talking


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			ahh thanks so much as yes I am really doing all that I can for her 

Click to expand...

I've just watched her modify her profile, log off, and you log on. Nice try.


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			ahh thanks so much as yes I am really doing all that I can for her 

Click to expand...

Who do you think you're fooling


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

Well that escalated quickly..


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Yep   we can use the proceeds and give them to op for all the cost of that hard feed to keep her horse in tip top condition (did I just say that?)

I reckon this thread is turning me catty... anyone have a saucer of milk?
		
Click to expand...

(((((Nooooo!)))))) I thought that too (((((Meow!))))))) but actually I think it just made me a bit mad because there's only two threads I've got a bit catty in ((((((((((I'm actually a nice person really! )))))))))



Littlelegs said:



			I'm sure if anyone mentions the word (((((((forage)))))) in rl to me from now on I am going to crack up laughing.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! 



Delicious_D said:



			Too late 

Click to expand...

((((((((((Naughty DD for getting in there before Littlelegs ))))))))))


----------



## Em123 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			ahh thanks so much as yes I am really doing all that I can for her 

Click to expand...

 we are the same person apparently so we must agree lol!

Anyway on a serious note just keep up her feed and If you feel she is losing weight or struggling at all just see if you can bring her in for a bit longer etc.

Racehorse trainer I have had horses from only feeds 1 slice of hay am and 1 pm with 3 x hard feeds a day and no turnout. They are all ok


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



 we are the same person apparently so we must agree lol!

Anyway on a serious note just keep up her feed and If you feel she is losing weight or struggling at all just see if you can bring her in for a bit longer etc.

Racehorse trainer I have had horses from only feeds 1 slice of hay am and 1 pm with 3 x hard feeds a day and no turnout. They are all ok
		
Click to expand...

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

(((((((((((((BANTER))))))))))))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



 we are the same person apparently so we must agree lol!

Anyway on a serious note just keep up her feed and If you feel she is losing weight or struggling at all just see if you can bring her in for a bit longer etc.

Racehorse trainer I have had horses from only feeds 1 slice of hay am and 1 pm with 3 x hard feeds a day and no turnout. They are all ok
		
Click to expand...

Oh thats ok then. There is no evidence whatsoever that racehorses every get ulcers. OP hope you are listening, top notch advice right there.


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I think we shoud change our names to (((((forage)))) but with a differnt number of brackets each, so it can look like the forage is talking 

Click to expand...

Hee hee! (((((((((Love it! ))))))))))


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

I need a cig. I'm not a smoker, but I should be.


----------



## lastchancer (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			I didn't say it was ideal. Just a situation she is stuck in, at least the horse is getting something.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be getting colic if it really has no grass in the field....


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Who do you think you're fooling 





Click to expand...

*rhymes with dumb cluck*  honestly this is hilarious!


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



 we are the same person apparently so we must agree lol!

Anyway on a serious note just keep up her feed and If you feel she is losing weight or struggling at all just see if you can bring her in for a bit longer etc.

Racehorse trainer I have had horses from only feeds 1 slice of hay am and 1 pm with 3 x hard feeds a day and no turnout. They are all ok
		
Click to expand...

Yes apparently I have opened another account!!!! she is now getting 2 feeds and 2lots of hay/haylage a day. She is never standing at the gate and has her head down eating. Yes she has lost weight but she is not underweight. Her coat is shiny and she is full of energy.


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

lol... apparently talking to yourself is the first sign of madness...

Just sayin


----------



## florette (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			I didn't say it was ideal. Just a situation she is stuck in, at least the horse is getting something.[/QUOT

she's not stuck in any situation, I'm sure there's plenty she could do about it 

Click to expand...


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (27 March 2013)

Oh OP you are stealthy aren't you  

But in all honesty you should probably do some reading up on how horses are supposed to be fed, it's not quiiiite the same as the guinea pig diet..


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

amymay said:



			And so the point of your initial post was (again...)??
		
Click to expand...

just incase it got missed


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			She is never standing at the gate and has her head down eating..
		
Click to expand...

Her head down eating what exactly? 
((((((((((((((BS)))))))))))))


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 March 2013)

oh dear oh dear oh dear, the trolls last resort (((((friends))))) 

*yawn* im off bored now we have had the nearly all the phases of troll-dom on this thread.


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Yes apparently I have opened another account!!!! she is now getting 2 feeds and 2lots of hay/haylage a day. She is never standing at the gate and has her head down eating. Yes she has lost weight but she is not underweight. Her coat is shiny and she is full of energy.
		
Click to expand...

A shiney coat is not a sign of a healthy horse







She got shot a week later


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Her head down eating what exactly? 
((((((((((((((BS)))))))))))))
		
Click to expand...

I dont think they have cows  but there are horses

(((((((( HS ))))))))


----------



## diamonddogs (27 March 2013)

Em123 said:



 ...
Racehorse trainer I have had horses from only feeds *1 slice of hay am *and 1 pm with 3 x hard feeds a day and no turnout. They are all ok
		
Click to expand...

Why did I think that said 1 slice of ham? 

Isn't "forage" a brilliant word!  And ((((forage)))) is even better!


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

bored too of it all YAWN... I hope the post closes soon.


----------



## Em123 (27 March 2013)

Honestly the OP and I are not the same, I was just giving my opinion, If there is a way I can prove it then Im sure I can!

On another note I have two TB's turned out on a bare snow covered field at the moemnt, They get one feed a day and a bale of hay each a day..They are however not eating the hay but going off and finding something I cant obviously see?

Maybe OP's horse is doing the same, I dont Know.


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			bored too of it all YAWN... I hope the post closes soon.
		
Click to expand...

YAWN


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

((((((((((((YAWN))))))))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			She is never standing at the gate and has her head down eating.
		
Click to expand...

What is she eating in the field if she's not allowed (((((((((((forage))))))))) and there's no grass?


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			bored too of it all YAWN... I hope the post closes soon.
		
Click to expand...

gosh, you do tend to get tired... you need a dr, or redbull and your horse....





wait for it....





((((((((FORAGE)))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			gosh, you do tend to get tired... you need a dr, or redbull and your horse....





wait for it....





((((((((FORAGE)))))))



Click to expand...

pAHAHA!!! Quality!


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

((((((Sorry you are bored op))))))). Perhaps you could go & set up another account to agree with yourself. Oh wait, you already did.((((((((Darwin award))))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

littlelegs - i love you


----------



## guido16 (27 March 2013)

People that get tired. Well it's a proven fact that your lacking ((((((((((forage))))))))) in your diet, hence the tiredness.


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

No you don't dd, if you really did you'd have said it with ((((((brackets)))))))


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11659633#post11659633


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			No you don't dd, if you really did you'd have said it with ((((((brackets)))))))
		
Click to expand...

((((sorry))))))


(((((((i love you LL ))))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

This has been a very (((((((((((entertaining)))))))))))) end to this thread in what would otherwise have been a night full of ((((((((((YAWNS))))))))))))


----------



## Shysmum (27 March 2013)

oh dear lord, is this post still trolling along  (((((((((((((YAWN)))))))))))))


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

love the ((((( forage))))) post!!!!!!! made me laugh so much!


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Your posts make me laugh more OP  were you a comedian in a former life?


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			love the ((((( forage))))) post!!!!!!! made me laugh so much!
		
Click to expand...

Well that's nice 



sandi_84 said:



			What is she eating in the field if she's not allowed (((((((((((forage))))))))) and there's no grass? 

Click to expand...

((((((((((((((Fancy answering the question now you're in a good mood?))))))))))))))))


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Your posts make me laugh more OP  were you a comedian in a former life?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should consider changing career!


----------



## Dizzy socks (27 March 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Well that's nice 



((((((((((((((Fancy answering the question now you're in a good mood?))))))))))))))))
		
Click to expand...


Anther one who would like to know


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Maybe I should consider changing career!
		
Click to expand...

If you really want to make people laugh you should become an equine nutritionist!


----------



## Natch (27 March 2013)

The horse was according to OP ((((knee deep in mud)))) so obviously if she is eating it is ((((((((mud)))))))).

It comes to something when a racehorse's diet is more (((horse friendly)) than the OP's horse's diet!  at least the racehorses are being fed 3+ times per day.


----------



## doriangrey (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			Maybe I should consider changing career!
		
Click to expand...

May I ask OP the current status and whereabouts of your equines?


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

Natch said:



			The horse was according to OP ((((knee deep in mud)))) so obviously if she is eating it is ((((((((mud)))))))).

It comes to something when a racehorse's diet is more (((horse friendly)) than the OP's horse's diet!  at least the racehorses are being fed 3+ times per day. 

Click to expand...

all the horses in my area are knee deep in mud! I think it is called winter


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

You may well love the ((((((forage))))))) post op, but your mare would like access to ((((((forage)))))) even more.


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			all the horses in my area are knee deep in mud! I think it is called winter
		
Click to expand...

Erm nope. Not the case here, fair amount of grazing and plenty of (((((((((((((((((forage))))))))))))))))) given to supplement it. I have never heard of someone assuming that winter means the animals aren't fed


----------



## Natch (27 March 2013)

Are all the horses in your area also without frequent access to forage? My my, pink must be a goldmine in your area.


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

its because they are on clay soil..... and we have got floods.


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			all the horses in my area are knee deep in mud! I think it is called winter
		
Click to expand...


So she is eating (((((mud then?)))))) 



Billie1007 said:



			Erm nope. Not the case here, fair amount of grazing and plenty of (((((((((((((((((forage))))))))))))))))) given to supplement it. I have never heard of someone assuming that winter means the animals aren't fed 

Click to expand...

Yup (((((((((((^this^))))))))) Mine are on half mud half grass and still get plenty of ((((((((((((FORAGE!)))))))))))))  And as far as I can tell (((((((((It's winter in scotland too!))))))))))


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			its because they are on clay soil..... and we have got floods.
		
Click to expand...

Ours are on clay too! 

So not only is your mare having little to no ((((((((((forage)))))))) eating ((((((((((mud))))))))))) - so far as we can tell because you still haven't  (((((((((((answered the question)))))))))))) but she's also doing so whilst ((((((((((((swimming?))))))))))))


----------



## Natch (27 March 2013)

So help me out here. She isn't at the gate,  she has her head down eating. Your field is knee deep in mud And you can't put forage out for her. What is she eating?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 March 2013)

Mine are out 24/7 in mud with very little grass but LOADS AND LOADS of (((((forage))))) to keep them busy. I cannot believe someone would be so blatantly selfish and stupid as to leave their horse without anything for that length of time


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Ours are on clay too! 

So not only is your mare having little to no ((((((((((forage)))))))) eating ((((((((((mud))))))))))) - so far as we can tell because you still haven't  (((((((((((answered the question)))))))))))) but she's also doing so whilst ((((((((((((swimming?))))))))))))

Click to expand...

I have told you 2 feeds a day and 2 haynets. Prior to moving she had good grazing a shelter and ad lib hay.... I didn't know how bad the weather was going to be or would have kept her there for another month.


----------



## Shettie (27 March 2013)

Wow, taken me ages to read this, especially the last 15 pages about ((((forage)))), is the mare staying/going, now fat/still thin. My brains exploded from the brackets so I'm rather confused


----------



## Amymay (27 March 2013)

Any luck with transport to move her, op?


----------



## Regandal (27 March 2013)

Whether the op is a troll or just deluded, this thread makes for unpleasant reading.


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I have told you 2 feeds a day and 2 haynets. Prior to moving she had good grazing a shelter and ad lib hay.... I didn't know how bad the weather was going to be or would have kept her there for another month.
		
Click to expand...

No (((((((((((((face palm!))))))))))))))  You said she has her head down away from the gate eating so ((((((((((read this carefully!))))))))) what is she away from the gate with her head down eating?


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			If you really want to make people laugh you should become an equine nutritionist! 

Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA!!!



hihosilver said:



			all the horses in my area are knee deep in mud! I think it is called winter
		
Click to expand...

No, im in the south east  we have water but not too muddy







((((forage))))



hihosilver said:



			its because they are on clay soil..... and we have got floods.
		
Click to expand...

I think i know where you are now.....and no, we have cay soil/....


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Regandal said:



			Whether the op is a troll or just deluded, this thread makes for unpleasant reading.
		
Click to expand...

Why exactly?


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2013)

Regandal said:



			Whether the op is a troll or just deluded, this thread makes for unpleasant reading.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.


----------



## WelshD (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			The other 2 horses are being sold atm and are at livery. I have had to sell them as not enough time really to do them justice.
		
Click to expand...

So glad you are doing your remaining horse justice


----------



## Sprocket123 (27 March 2013)

Sorry putting my 2pences worth in.My tb is out 24/7 the field has suffered this winter quite badly, but I make sure she has a CONSTANT supply of forage,  if your horse is knee deep in mud as you say two haynets is not enough imo.


----------



## Regandal (27 March 2013)

The OP may be a troll. The OP may be exaggerating or immature. If horses really are in this situation, I doubt if she'll heed any advice after some of the posts on here today. I know, lets gang up and see how stupid we can make her feel. That should work. I hope the OP is on a wind up.


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

Regandal said:



			The OP may be a troll. The OP may be exaggerating or immature. If horses really are in this situation, I doubt if she'll heed any advice after some of the posts on here today. I know, lets gang up and see how stupid we can make her feel. That should work. I hope the OP is on a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

I understand why you might say this but the OP had pages and pages of sensible advice which she blatantly ignored. This was before people started taking the pi3s, if she isn't able to understand that she needs to feed her horse then you can hardly blame everyone.....

She was given a lot of time and still she knows better and a horse is fine to only eat for two hours per day.


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

^^ this


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

Regandal said:



			The OP may be a troll. The OP may be exaggerating or immature. If horses really are in this situation, I doubt if she'll heed any advice after some of the posts on here today. I know, lets gang up and see how stupid we can make her feel. That should work. I hope the OP is on a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you Regandal.


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

I actually disagree with Regandal as I think she wasn't prepared to listen in the first place really. However.....

Ach do you know what although (if this was in fact a real post) I totally disagree with the OP's methods and think she's missing something fundamental in her horse care I am now feeling a bit bad about all this so I'm now going to stop with the huge amounts of brackets and bow out as I don't see the point in continuing with it because a. I don't think we're going to get proper answers and I think the OP will just do whatever she feels is right whether we agree or not and b. I don't really want to be vindictive whatever my personal views on her mares lack of forage.

If the OP is a troll (which I truely hope and believe she is) well *goes off shaking head*


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

Op wasn't listening to any advice even before the (((((forage))))) posts, she/he was just ignoring it & labelling those who disagreed with the situation being acceptable mean & bullies. So I doubt any of us ((((((ganging up)))))) has made the blindest bit of difference to ops thoughts on (((((forage))))))


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I understand why you might say this but the OP had pages and pages of sensible advice which she blatantly ignored. This was before people started taking the pi3s, if she isn't able to understand that she needs to feed her horse then you can hardly blame everyone.....

She was given a lot of time and still she knows better and a horse is fine to only eat for two hours per day.
		
Click to expand...

If you have given advice, and the OP hasnt take it, then surely you have done all you can to help. 
To  continue as a group and humiliate the OP is wrong.


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

But the OP is joining in...we arent humiliating the OP


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

((((((I don't care)))))


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Op wasn't listening to any advice even before the (((((forage))))) posts, she/he was just ignoring it & labelling those who disagreed with the situation being acceptable mean & bullies. So I doubt any of us ((((((ganging up)))))) has made the blindest bit of difference to ops thoughts on (((((forage))))))
		
Click to expand...

If you acknowledge she isnt listening to you then walk away , with the full knowledge that you have given good advice.


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

^honestly it's obvious OP is trollin' and we iz just (((((lol'innnnnn)))))


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			But the OP is joining in...we arent humiliating the OP 

Click to expand...

Maybe because, if you cant beat them, join them.


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

The (((((victim))))) mentality on this forum is so unnecessary. I'll be the first to admit I extract the urine on occasion, but at least I don't pretend I'm on a moral crusade by going around finding things to be offended by. I suggest if people want a new figurehead for hho's latest ((((((poor me))))) victim campaign then at least find one that is worthy of sympathy.


----------



## guido16 (27 March 2013)

Welcome to HHO. You ask for advice, you take it or politely say no ta, , everyone is happy

Or, you ask for advice, say shove it up your jacksy, we don't all get on....



SIMPLES!


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

Kind of gone past taking the mick out of op, lost cause there. Just making plonkers out of ourselves and having a laugh now - that's ok right? Because we're allowed to?


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Asha said:



			Maybe because, if you cant beat them, join them.
		
Click to expand...

But the OP created another acount where she told herself that what she was doing was fine and then had a conversation with hersef.....


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			The (((((victim))))) mentality on this forum is so unnecessary. I'll be the first to admit I extract the urine on occasion, but at least I don't pretend I'm on a moral crusade by going around finding things to be offended by. I suggest if people want a new figurehead for hho's latest ((((((poor me))))) victim campaign then at least find one that is worthy of sympathy.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly on a moral crusade. I have just aired my dislike to the micky taking on this thread.


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

Like billie1007 said! We're on a tangent and you're ruining it


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

guido16 said:



			Welcome to HHO. You ask for advice, you take it or politely say no ta, , everyone is happy

Or, you ask for advice, say shove it up your jacksy, we don't all get on....



SIMPLES!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you.


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

We arent taking the mick out of the OP really, more being sily amongst ourselves


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

Has Asha misread guidos post or have I!?


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Like billie1007 said! We're on a tangent and you're ruining it 

Click to expand...

Im so pleased It was rather boring.


----------



## mandwhy (27 March 2013)

Regandal said:



			The OP may be a troll. The OP may be exaggerating or immature. If horses really are in this situation, I doubt if she'll heed any advice after some of the posts on here today. I know, lets gang up and see how stupid we can make her feel. That should work. I hope the OP is on a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

I think some people must be delighted when someone is making mistakes so they can descend upon them... Fun times. 

You do need to sort it out though OP, quickly.


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

Asha is pleased she's ruined a tangent. She's a bully


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (27 March 2013)

Asha said:



			Im so pleased It was rather boring.
		
Click to expand...



I'm hope you're not taking the mick out of the current mick taking that wasn't even mick taking..


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

((((yawns))))


----------



## guido16 (27 March 2013)

Elsiecat, you and I are on the same page.


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Has Asha misread guidos post or have I!?
		
Click to expand...

I agreed with Guido because if you give good solid advice as everyone has, and the Op chooses to ignore it, then feck em.

Not everyone gets on, get it.

Taking the pee out of someone. Dont get it.


----------



## Regandal (27 March 2013)

I don't feel any particular sympathy for the OP, she/he will carry on, that much is clear.  I witness crap management of horses on a daily basis by an owner much like the OP, any help is declined.  I still say some of the posts were verging on vicious.


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

You are entitled to that opinion asha. Just as I/we are entitled to amuse ourselves by posting ((((((forage))))) on this or any other thread. Like many threads, this has veered slightly off topic now.


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

I reserve my right to feed ((((((forage))))))


----------



## Asha (27 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Asha is pleased she's ruined a tangent. She's a bully   

Click to expand...






TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			I'm hope you're not taking the mick out of the current mick taking that wasn't even mick taking..  

Click to expand...

 

Haha


----------



## kellybee (27 March 2013)

.....??? Looking back through the earliest posts, the mare in question was in fact a gelding when it was first shipped in on an 8 hour journey... without ((((((forage))))))


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

I had a scan on ops posts, as well as gender change there are age changes & management changes. Eg on this post ops mare isn't used to being stabled, on another post their fields had been closed for weeks etc.


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			love the ((((( forage))))) post!!!!!!! made me laugh so much!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure you horses love (((((forage))))) as much as you love (((((forage posts)))))



hihosilver said:



			Maybe I should consider changing career!
		
Click to expand...

Or a change in hobbies


Elsiecat said:



			If you really want to make people laugh you should become an equine nutritionist! 

Click to expand...

Pfft! There goes the sacred wine



hihosilver said:



			all the horses in my area are knee deep in mud! I think it is called winter
		
Click to expand...




hihosilver said:



			its because they are on clay soil..... and we have got floods.
		
Click to expand...

Clay soil here.... And... Oh, yeah.... Grass!  And what for it.... (((((Ad lib forage))))

If you were looking for somewhere else as you said you where earlier.... You wouldn't be this defensive op... Tut tut tut, more porkies!  I hope you can deal with your conscience


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

kellybee said:



			.....??? Looking back through the earliest posts, the mare in question was in fact a gelding when it was first shipped in on an 8 hour journey... without ((((((forage))))))
		
Click to expand...

Apparently OP has several horses.


----------



## Em123 (28 March 2013)

Let it go now people!


----------



## hihosilver (28 March 2013)

No not several 3... the horse that developed ulcers is a gelding that was in a lorry without (((( forage)))) and I have another mare who is now sold (subject to vet). This mare a ISH I have had since she was 3 and came from Ireland in  a very sorry state. This is the mare that has had an injury and been out for 1 year and a half.


----------



## kellybee (28 March 2013)

So is the gelding living out with nothing to eat too?


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			No not several 3... the horse that developed ulcers is a gelding that was in a lorry without (((( forage)))) and I have another mare who is now sold (subject to vet). This mare a ISH I have had since she was 3 and came from Ireland in  a very sorry state. This is the mare that has had an injury and been out for 1 year and a half.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry couldn't remember the exact number.

Anyway, any luck with your transport problems??


----------



## kellybee (28 March 2013)

And the mare pending sale?


----------



## kellybee (28 March 2013)

Is she living in or out? No room to put hungry mare in sold mare's field or stable when she's gone?


----------



## hihosilver (28 March 2013)

No he is being sold as well...so is at livery. I think we all need to stop now. She is not a welfare case as so many horses are. She has no ribs showing, she is being fed and is having lots of haylage/hay. I plan to move her after Easter as this is the earliest I can get transport and I am working full time. She is happy has bright eyes and has been vet checked. So please all stop now. She is being brought in at 7 am and has 3 sections of hay and a feed. She is also now being brought in at 3pm for the same. SHE HAS NOT LOST ANY MORE WEIGHT!!!!!!!! perhaps with all the time you all have you could make better use of it and help real welfare cases!!!!! instead of bullying me and my lovely mare.


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2013)

Great update OP.  

Good luck with the move.


----------



## touchstone (28 March 2013)

It's really good to hear that things are getting sorted op.  I'm another that thinks that this rdiculous thread has gone on long enough.


----------



## Tormenta (28 March 2013)

^^
Quite.


----------



## Littlelegs (28 March 2013)

I genuinely do wish you luck with moving for the horses sake op.
   For the record though playing the bullying card doesn't have the desired effect on me, I don't really feel any responsibility for self made 'victims'.


----------



## risky business (28 March 2013)

Glad things are getting sorted OP. 

Iv read all the posts and I must say I find it strange that many posters point out how immature the OP must be but then go on to make pages of quite honestly pointless posts taking the pee..

I'm not condoning the OPs action on the situation whatsoever either btw..


----------



## Irishbabygirl (28 March 2013)

That's great news, you've made the right decision moving


----------



## shannonandtay (28 March 2013)

Post turned into childish games and if I'd found out my daughter had been doing that to someone on the Internet she would've been put straight in no uncertain terms, but it's adults so that's ok then 
Glad you've finally managed to get things sorted out for your mare.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 March 2013)

Great that you finally listened OP and took the advice that was given. It only took what three days of carry on and continual prodding.

Hopefully your horse will have better care in your new yard. I wouldn't be recommending your currwnt one to anyone if not allowed to hay in a bare field for any spurious reason.


----------



## MaHats (28 March 2013)

_ "...so I moved by young mare from super grazing with haylage to a field which is just mud and YO wont put hay out so in 10 days she has lost a lot of weight....._ -* your opening information*

I can quite assure you that in terms of how bad we feel, I'm more upset about the potential fate of your horse than you are about being apparently bullied.   Some people clearly (and understandably), thought you simply could not be serious or genuine; and therefore engaged in playful banter and jest.

The situation you described as that in which your horse is kept falls well below the Code of Practice for the Welfare of Horses.  For some (most probably), it has been extremely upsetting following this story since you seemed not to take advise and appeared dismissive, Yawning for example.

Simply; I'm allot more upset hearing about your horse than you could possibly be that you have (in your opinion) been bullied.  Some people resort to humour when reactions seem bizare, as I believe they did in this case.

I do hope you do the right thing for your horse; and have learned something about horses and forage (and brackets).


----------



## PortwayPaddy (30 March 2013)

I have just read this thread from start to finish.

The only thiought I have about it is "that's another 50 minuites of my life I'll never get back"

Paddy


----------



## Jericho (30 March 2013)

shannonandtay said:



			Post turned into childish games and if I'd found out my daughter had been doing that to someone on the Internet she would've been put straight in no uncertain terms, but it's adults so that's ok then 
Glad you've finally managed to get things sorted out for your mare.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree. 

Glad to hear op has sorted the situation now.


----------



## horseyvon (30 March 2013)

I have read most of the posts on here & am flabbergasted that someone who has done a course in equine studies seems not to know that horses are trickle feeders & need a continual supply of forage not just hard feed & then feel the need to post on here when the OP must know her mare needs proper livery/ field. Then expects sympathy when she shuns the perfectly acceptable advice/ support. It's bewildering it really is!


----------

